# Masters 2020



## fundy (Nov 2, 2020)

Time to shift some of the focus on here to Augusta imo

Going to be a different masters in autumn to spring, no doubt they will still have the course looking a complete picture anyway, the lakes will be coloured, the azaleas will have been transplanted in! Fairways likely to be a bit softer, temperatures a bit lower but should still be a cracking tournament despite there being no crowds (be interesting to see how a few iconic holes look without them)


For those who like a flutter, who do you fancy?

8/1 Fav and public enemy no 1 Bryson to overpower the course with his new extra long 48 incher or maybe 12/1 forum darling Rory? Will we get a repeat winner or a new winner? Or will another middle aged 40 something win for the first time in years as seems to be all the rage lately


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2020)

3 against the field for me, Xander Schauffle, Patrick Cantlay and Matthew Wolff


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 2, 2020)

Dunno, but I'm going Charlie Hoffman to lead after the 1st round.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Dunno, but I'm going Charlie Hoffman to lead after the 1st round.
		
Click to expand...

tried and tested formula that one 

btw anyone betting each way, Skybet are already 11 places (if you can get on there)


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2020)

DJ, Koepka and Casey for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2020)

Would love to see Rose win. However I think the "dark lord" (joking) Bryson will win


----------



## Diamond (Nov 2, 2020)

Took Schauffele and Fowler at 22/1 at the start of the year. I am assuming Schauffele’s odds have gone down and. towels have gone up.  Hope Hatton Rose or Poulter can be up there at the end.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2020)

Looking forward to this, since I won't have any golf or football to play I guess I'll be watching every minute of it.

I really think Bryson will win it. Would be funny to see it just for how it'll get up so many people's noses. Reed has a shout I think, he's done it before and you can never write him off. I always chuck a few each ways on in-form guys like Hatton and laugh as they crumble under the weight of my loose change and miss the cut.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bubba has some form currently. Past winner, hitting form, bombs it. Has all the ingredients.


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2020)

When is it?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 2, 2020)

I’ll be looking at best place terms for Spieth and having a bit on him. I reckon approx 12/1 on a top 10.

I tend to go for place money in the majors as the bookies go longer odds. Think bubba is a good shout but maybe a little too short for my money.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 2, 2020)

Schauffele and Cantlay would look to be solid bets. Of the top five in the I'd go with Johnson which isn't very imaginative but 12-1 seems quite big for an in-form World No. 1 who nearly won it last year and hasn't been out the top 10 since 2015. Outsider Matsuyama at 33s

Can't wait to see what DeChambeau turns up with in his bag and pics of a socially-distanced Champions Dinner


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			When is it?
		
Click to expand...

Thursday week.


----------



## Tommy10 (Nov 3, 2020)

Cantlay E/W is my pick


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 3, 2020)

There are quite a few in form who have a chance. Which all points to a comple outsider winning.

Personality I'd love Tiger to win another, but I just can't see it happening. After him, then Rory. He just needs to string 4 rounds together rather than 3 and a poor one.

Bryson is obviously of interest. But will he stand up to the hype? I can see him either shooting 62 or 82 in the first round 😂

Edited to add. I would love to see someone wearing a hoodie win. Just to watch the meltdown.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Bubba has some form currently. Past winner, hitting form, bombs it. Has all the ingredients.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Bubba is good entertainment value, with those bending boomers.
He obviously likes the course and it likes him.
But I also think he is a very good man. His values are right.
Hope he wins.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2020)

Other betting firms are available. Koepka looks a reasonable price

https://www.paddypower.com/golf/us-masters-2020


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Other betting firms are available. Koepka looks a reasonable price

https://www.paddypower.com/golf/us-masters-2020

Click to expand...


so the same price but you only get paid first 6, not first 11 EW

why?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			so the same price but you only get paid first 6, not first 11 EW

why?
		
Click to expand...

Don't they do the first 11 when it gets to week before


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			so the same price but you only get paid first 6, not first 11 EW

why?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. Merely picked PP as the first provider that came up when I searched for an example of current prices. As I said other forms out there


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't they do the first 11 when it gets to week before
		
Click to expand...


they may do, in the past theyve done 8 or 10,  but if you bet today youre giving up 5 places for zero reason. i mean if you like the paddy funny adverts or dont like money then crack on


----------



## sunshine (Nov 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, Bubba is good entertainment value, with those bending boomers.
He obviously likes the course and it likes him.
*But I also think he is a very good man. His values are right.*
Hope he wins.
		
Click to expand...


Petulant prima donna redneck who continually moans about everything. The man who claimed he had never read a book in his life, who was voted by his fellow pros the most disliked person on the PGA Tour. Hides behind God and the bible to cover up and deflect his embarrassing behaviour. Relentless self promotion of his charity work which is purely self serving.

What a guy.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 4, 2020)

sunshine said:




Petulant prima donna redneck who continually moans about everything. The man who claimed he had never read a book in his life, who was voted by his fellow pros the most disliked person on the PGA Tour. Hides behind God and the bible to cover up and deflect his embarrassing behaviour. Relentless self promotion of his charity work which is purely self serving.

What a guy.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you know him then ,do you?

I only know of him what I've seen on tv.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Dunno, but I'm going Charlie Hoffman to lead after the 1st round.
		
Click to expand...

You should get great odds on that, I don't think he's actually in it this year. Can't see his name on the odds list.


----------



## hovis (Nov 4, 2020)

I usually buy a sky sports week Pass but sky have stopped them.  Looks like your only options are a day pass at £9.99 or a month pass but you have to commit to 3 months.   Anyone got any better ideas?


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2020)

hovis said:



			I usually buy a sky sports week Pass but sky have stopped them.  Looks like your only options are a day pass at £9.99 or a month pass but you have to commit to 3 months.   Anyone got any better ideas?
		
Click to expand...


got a mate who has sky who can give you access to his skygo?


----------



## hovis (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't know 


fundy said:



			got a mate who has sky who can give you access to his skygo?
		
Click to expand...

What that means?  It sounds promising


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2020)

hovis said:



			I don't know

What that means?  It sounds promising
		
Click to expand...


skygo is a way of watching your sky when not at home, usually on a tablet/phone/pc, you just need an active sky log in to be able to do so

so if one of your friends subscribes to sky sports ask if you can borrow their log in for the 4 days, download skygo to your pc/tablet etc and youre all set


----------



## hovis (Nov 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			skygo is a way of watching your sky when not at home, usually on a tablet/phone/pc, you just need an active sky log in to be able to do so

so if one of your friends subscribes to sky sports ask if you can borrow their log in for the 4 days, download skygo to your pc/tablet etc and youre all set
		
Click to expand...

That's some good info. Thanks.  My brother in law has sky sports so I'll do that. Many thanks for the help and the offer


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2020)

hovis said:



			That's some good info. Thanks.  My brother in law has sky sports so I'll do that. Many thanks for the help and the offer
		
Click to expand...

That's what I do. I just piggyback my dad's Sky, it is completely free to set up Sky Go if you already have Sky. Then you can watch on laptop, or HDMI link to a TV (I have it logged in on my PS4).


----------



## hovis (Nov 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That's what I do. I just piggyback my dad's Sky, it is completely free to set up Sky Go if you already have Sky. Then you can watch on laptop, or HDMI link to a TV (I have it logged in on my PS4).
		
Click to expand...

So I can get skygo app on my xbox and watch it on big screen?


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2020)

hovis said:



			So I can get skygo app on my xbox and watch it on big screen?
		
Click to expand...

should be a sky go app on the xbox yes


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 4, 2020)

hovis said:



			I usually buy a sky sports week Pass but sky have stopped them.  Looks like your only options are a day pass at £9.99 or a month pass but you have to commit to 3 months.   Anyone got any better ideas?
		
Click to expand...

I did the 25 a month for 3 months. You can cancel anytime


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2020)

hovis said:



			So I can get skygo app on my xbox and watch it on big screen?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but it is 720p rather than 1080p.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Nov 4, 2020)

hovis said:



			That's some good info. Thanks.  My brother in law has sky sports so I'll do that. Many thanks for the help and the offer
		
Click to expand...

Bear in mind it is limited to 4 devices, so your friend will need to factor that in.


----------



## evemccc (Nov 4, 2020)

Do the Masters or Sky upload highlights on their YouTube channels on a daily basis? 

Or is it going to be weeks later?


----------



## Crow (Nov 4, 2020)

Interesting review of the changes to each hole over the years.

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/the-complete-changes-to-augusta-national


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 5, 2020)

Put a few bob on various e/w picks.
Woods, Spieth and Fleetwood figure.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 5, 2020)

hovis said:



			I usually buy a sky sports week Pass but sky have stopped them.  Looks like your only options are a day pass at £9.99 or a month pass but you have to commit to 3 months.   Anyone got any better ideas?
		
Click to expand...

I bought a month voucher from here https://www.truegether.com/listing....n8GWMnimO3yqlS_m8ni3NAyN2Rf1s2qxoCyG4QAvD_BwE, it worked fine. Immediately went into NOWTV to cancel (otherwise they charge you £32 after the month expires) & they offered me another month for £19.99 so I'm OK until Xmas


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 5, 2020)

Crow said:



			Interesting review of the changes to each hole over the years.

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/the-complete-changes-to-augusta-national

Click to expand...

Brilliant link. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, but it is 720p rather than 1080p.
		
Click to expand...





And in reality @hovis this matters not.. especially when your watching it for free


----------



## DaveR (Nov 5, 2020)

There is also the IPTV option, Google it for details. Not the greatest picture quality but certainly watchable and probably the cheapest option. I recommend you use a VPN if going down this route.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 5, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Oh, you know him then ,do you?

I only know of him what I've seen on tv.
		
Click to expand...

True, I only know of him what I've seen on tv and picked up on the mic - that's a petulant whining spoilt brat.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 5, 2020)

In the absence of sky go, I might be tempted to try a vpn set to the US and the masters app. 
Would probably be fine for a tablet or laptop, not sure how you'd configure it for a smart tv, but I'm sure it would be possible to find out .
The app has a number of excellent features not available via normal telly


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 5, 2020)

Get sky sports on now TV. If you get the additional boost you get HD and can watch on up to 3 devices simultaneously and have 6 registered. Split between 3 its a tenner a month.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			In the absence of sky go, I might be tempted to try a vpn set to the US and the masters app.
Would probably be fine for a tablet or laptop, not sure how you'd configure it for a smart tv, but I'm sure it would be possible to find out .
The app has a number of excellent features not available via normal telly
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I tend to do this on the iPad in addition to the TV. The App is great provided you're running over VPN so that you're getting the full experience it offers to US viewers. 
Why have one screen when you can have two?


----------



## pendodave (Nov 5, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			Why have one screen when you can have two? 

Click to expand...

Because I'm cheap...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2020)

hovis said:



			So I can get skygo app on my xbox and watch it on big screen?
		
Click to expand...

My lad watches Sky in his house at university via his Playstation using our password. Works well, he puts Netflix and Amazon through also. Same concept.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 5, 2020)

I think you need Sky Go Extra rather than standard Sky Go to be able to watch on large screen such as xbox etc. You get it included if you have multiscreen otherwise it's an extra. Standard Sky Go is just for mobile devices.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2020)

pool888 said:



			I think you need Sky Go Extra rather than standard Sky Go to be able to watch on large screen such as xbox etc. You get it included if you have multiscreen otherwise it's an extra. Standard Sky Go is just for mobile devices.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not the same thing? You just register Sky Go and then install the Sky app on your console.. whether they call it Sky Go or Sky Go Extra is immaterial?


----------



## pool888 (Nov 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Is it not the same thing? You just register Sky Go and then install the Sky app on your console.. whether they call it Sky Go or Sky Go Extra is immaterial?
		
Click to expand...

No it's not quite the same thing, Sky Go Extra has more features. If you have multi room you should have it as standard, if not it's an extra £5 per month.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 5, 2020)

We’ve got sky cube but don’t have sky sports. We have a PS4 and an Amazon firestick.

Anyone know what the cheapest way is to watch it on any of those things? I haven’t a clue!


----------



## User62651 (Nov 5, 2020)

Google maps link to Augusta National.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@33.4993475,-82.0232358,916m/data=!3m1!1e3

Anyone care to say why it looks so brown compared to the neighbouring course to the south? 
Did they let it bake in summer to try and keep it quick?

Gives a great look at Amen Corner in southernmost part of course from above!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 5, 2020)

Different type of grass to its neighbour, also I believe that picture was taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 5, 2020)

timd77 said:



			We’ve got sky cube but don’t have sky sports. We have a PS4 and an Amazon firestick.

Anyone know what the cheapest way is to watch it on any of those things? I haven’t a clue!
		
Click to expand...

Now TV month pass can be had for £25 on offer currently. It doesn't look like they are doing 7 day passes anymore. There is a now TV app for the ps4.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2020)

They'll be flying drones at weekend armed with gallons of dye to get the colour right. 
And they'll put some sand in those bunkers too.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 5, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Different type of grass to its neighbour, also I believe that picture was taken a few weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

More than a few weeks surely? Clear they let it dry out for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 5, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			More than a few weeks surely? Clear they let it dry out for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Not dried out, Bermuda grass reverts to a dormant state I understand, but very quickly recovers.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2020)

pool888 said:



			No it's not quite the same thing, Sky Go Extra has more features. If you have multi room you should have it as standard, if not it's an extra £5 per month.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe my dad already had multi-room then, because I don't recall having to choose between the two when I set it up on his account.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe my dad already had multi-room then, because I don't recall having to choose between the two when I set it up on his account.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 33352

Click to expand...

Ah interesting, I wondered if they had changed it as I didn't remember any mention of 'Extra'. We did it a couple of years ago so that makes sense.


----------



## fundy (Nov 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ah interesting, I wondered if they had changed it as I didn't remember any mention of 'Extra'. We did it a couple of years ago so that makes sense. 

Click to expand...

Sky go extra been about for 7 years!!! standard approach to a free basic product and a chargeable enhanced one


----------



## Crow (Nov 5, 2020)

Did I misread the thread title? 
I thought it was about The Masters, not Sky.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2020)

Paddy Power has Bryson at 15/2.

Flipping heck.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2020)

I've heard how the autumn weather will make the course a little longer, heavier atmosphere apparently. Will it impact the pace of the greens as well or can they control them so much that anything other than heavy rain has no effect.

The Footjoy mug thread regarding the Masters has got me thinking about how scoring may be affected.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

Any odds on someone shooting all 4 rounds in the 60s?


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2020)

Seeing how readily both main tours switch to placing etc for a wet course throughout the season, do folks think they should have lift/clean/place if its damp or rained a wee bit or just let the plugged ball rule deal with those and play it as it lies for everything else? 

Play it as it lies for me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2020)

Slab said:



			Seeing how readily both main tours switch to placing etc for a wet course throughout the season, do folks think they should have lift/clean/place if its damp or rained a wee bit or just let the plugged ball rule deal with those and play it as it lies for everything else?

Play it as it lies for me
		
Click to expand...

As it is a Major, play as it lies. They are meant to be a test.

How the good members of Augusta National would feel about even deeper divots being taken out of their course is another matter.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

No 10 shot rule this year..just top 50 and ties to make the cut.


----------



## Depreston (Nov 9, 2020)

It’s all about Bryson 

Mental when it’s tiger defending


----------



## Depreston (Nov 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As it is a Major, play as it lies. They are meant to be a test.

How the good members of Augusta National would feel about even deeper divots being taken out of their course is another matter.
		
Click to expand...

pick clean and place is different on the PGA tour too you get a full club length to do it that could change your lie quite considerably around the greens and even some fairways too 

European tour is the scorecards width 

Not sure what rule they use


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

Depreston said:



			It’s all about Bryson

Mental when it’s tiger defending
		
Click to expand...

Let's be honest..last year Tiger at least showed some form in the weeks before the Masters  -  a couple of top 10s and a couple of top 20s.
This year, apart from the Farmers in January, he's been the wrong side of poor, especially since the end of lockdown 
Don't get me wrong, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if Tiger roars back to life but it would surprise me less if he didn't.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2020)

Depreston said:



			pick clean and place is different on the PGA tour too you get a full club length to do it that could change your lie quite considerably around the greens and even some fairways too

European tour is the scorecards width

Not sure what rule they use
		
Click to expand...

I was picturing balls being plugged and players gouging out but then I re-read Slab's post which mentioned this is obviously covered by the plugging rule. Doh. Brain fade. 

I still think it should be play as it lies though. Majors are not  meant to be easy. (a full club length . Blimey, make it even easier.)


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

Sergio withdraws after testing positive for Covid


----------



## IanM (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Sergio withdraws after testing positive for Covid
		
Click to expand...

 

Looking forward to sitting in front of the TV all weekend....


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Sergio withdraws after testing positive for Covid
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe he just didn't fancy being served fried chicken at the Champions dinner.


----------



## fundy (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Sergio withdraws after testing positive for Covid
		
Click to expand...

first (and probably last) payout from the books this week lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2020)

Butch has been on SSN and 80% chance of rain on Thursday as a big storm is due to roll in with rain after that. Will the Masters powers that be allow pick and place or as it's a major play it as it lies.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

DeChambeau hitting wedge 2nd shots into Augusta par 5s (carrying more than 400yds off the tee)

Hmmm.  I know schadenfreude is not really very appealing - but at this point looking forward I am rather hoping I am having to tell myself that as I watch him play...


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			DeChambeau hitting wedge 2nd shots into Augusta par 5s (carrying more than 400yds off the tee)

Hmmm.  I know schadenfreude is not really very appealing - but at this point looking forward I am rather hoping I am having to tell myself that as I watch him play...
		
Click to expand...

Tiger hit a wedge to 15 in 1997. Its nothing new.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2020)

According to reports on Sky  Bryson won't be using the 48" driver at Augusta as its not giving him the numbers he's looking for and.....it's causing excess strain on his body..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Tiger hit a wedge to 15 in 1997. Its nothing new.
		
Click to expand...

True but I'd suggest (not saying it's the only reason) a tad more roll in 2015 in the conditions. I think Brysons additional length means he'll have more opportunity to go in with the shorter clubs. Still got to hit the right part of the greens though


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Tiger hit a wedge to 15 in 1997. Its nothing new.
		
Click to expand...

...it is a par 5... it was designed to receive a wedge/short iron!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but I'd suggest (not saying it's the only reason) a tad more roll in 2015 in the conditions. I think Brysons additional length means he'll have more opportunity to go in with the shorter clubs. Still got to hit the right part of the greens though
		
Click to expand...

...and it's the 400+ yds carry that does it.  No roll required.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2020)

IanM said:



			...it is a par 5... it was designed to receive a wedge/short iron!!    

Click to expand...

As a third shot!!! Interestingly Sky had a graphic for the relatively short par 5 second and of recent winners, Spieth was -3 for the four rounds and Willett was even par


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As a third shot!!! Interestingly Sky had a graphic for the relatively short par 5 second and of recent winners, Spieth was -3 for the four rounds and Willett was even par
		
Click to expand...

No kidding?   ..... that is what the  were for...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326234490289713154
😲👏👏👏


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326234490289713154
😲👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Not bad for a thin...


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2020)

Rahm in danger of being the de facto par 3 winner in its absence the last few days, not sure that bodes well.....


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 10, 2020)

Sun set it pretty early too in November, they best get a move on.


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Sun set it pretty early too in November, they best get a move on.
		
Click to expand...

2 tee start the solution


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			2 tee start the solution 

Click to expand...

Yeah, one of their nonsense traditions is starting to late, even on the final day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2020)

Take a bow Jon Rahm. That's a heck of a way to get a hole in one. Second in two days so has it gone too soon on the par threes


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2020)

Only top 50 and ties make the cut though so the weekend should be easier


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah, one of their nonsense traditions is starting to late, even on the final day.
		
Click to expand...


adds to the romance of the event, the getting finished just before its dark, the butler cabin interview......


nah im with you, start earlier


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			adds to the romance of the event, the getting finished just before its dark, the butler cabin interview......


nah im with you, start earlier 

Click to expand...

They still won’t show any coverage until late anyway - got to keep the “mystery” 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only top 50 and ties make the cut though so the weekend should be easier
		
Click to expand...

Most years are only 50/55 players anyway, so not much change


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			adds to the romance of the event, the getting finished just before its dark, the butler cabin interview......


nah im with you, start earlier 

Click to expand...

Ha ha the Cringey Jim Nantz interviews.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 10, 2020)

Sunday finish is much earlier this year to finish in time for NFL


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 10, 2020)

Some nice groups
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/54894120

DJ and ROry
BDC, Rham and the smooth swinging Loius ooosteerhazeen


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Ha ha the Cringey Jim Nantz interviews.
		
Click to expand...

and still we watch them every year

maybe that says more about us......


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Some nice pairings
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/54894120

Click to expand...


not sure Louis will see it that way!!!!


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			and still we watch them every year

maybe that says more about us......
		
Click to expand...

I watch a fair bit of PGA tour, i'm used to him and Sir Nick


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			not sure Louis will see it that way!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha , I feel he'll be hitting his approaches first more often than not.


----------



## birdyhunter (Nov 10, 2020)

It's so difficult with the Bryson factor...  on the one hand Sky showed him hitting a pitching wedge 175 yards in the US Open rough, 5 yards off the fairway, to 4 feet.. Augusta has no rough...

On the other hand, the best he's done so far at Augusta is 21st place as an amateur in 2016.. maybe the course doesn't suit him...?


----------



## slowhand (Nov 10, 2020)

Now that the groupings for the first two rounds have been released, who do you think has the better draw, Tiger, Rham and BDC with the early/late, or Rory & DJ with the late/early?


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 10, 2020)

Didn't Vijay do the skipping ace some time ago. ?


----------



## IainP (Nov 10, 2020)

When the November date was first announced I thought it would be interesting. I wonder if many (probably me included) look fondly on the tournament partly because it's typically 8 months after the last biggie, and because it signifies the time when the UK is typically emerging into spring - & it looks like summer.
Now with Englandshire in sort-of lockdown it's a big deal.
I'll confess to being intrigued to see how Bryson does. As is his way he seems to shun the usual ideas such as taking pressure of himself/trying to keep a low profile.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 10, 2020)

The best tournament by far, no rotation of courses like other majors. This is the one! 

Really think Rory has an amazing shout. Very good record at Augusta without winning and Bryson has taken all the spotlight and pressure off him.

Hatton my outside tip.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			When the November date was first announced I thought it would be interesting. I wonder if many (probably me included) look fondly on the tournament partly because it's typically 8 months after the last biggie, and because it signifies the time when the UK is typically emerging into spring - & it looks like summer.
Now with Englandshire in sort-of lockdown it's a big deal.
I'll confess to being intrigued to see how Bryson does. As is his way he seems to shun the usual ideas such as taking pressure of himself/trying to keep a low profile.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right - it's normal date really helps its popularity, particularly in the UK.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

tried sharing Rahms hole in one yesterday, not a bad effort at all 😁


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 11, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Didn't Vijay do the skipping ace some time ago. ?






Click to expand...

Was just about to post the same thing. 2009 he did it, and as you have found, it was also televised. Maybe some short memories, or younger folk writing the piece


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 11, 2020)

https://www.masters.com/en_US/mygroup/index.html 




This looks pretty cool.  Chose who you want to follow.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 11, 2020)

Looking forward to whiling away the hours on this. Lots of interesting storylines to follow, hope that the weather (thunderstorms about) doesn't muck it up too much.
Tiny wagers on Day, Finau and Perez.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Can we get real with Rahm's shot on 16 yesterday??
Yes it's great entertainment, but it's not a hole in one.
They tee off, walk to the water and drop one down to mess around.
Didn't Spieth hole one last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I wouldn't call it a hole in one. They're definitely not on the tee, they just drop it a yard short of the water by the looks of it.


----------



## IanM (Nov 11, 2020)

No need for _Hair splitting_ over a bit of fun    Part of practice day messing about to entertain the crowds (when they are there!)  

Looking forward sitting in front of the TV on a grey (probably) November weekend!


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 11, 2020)

I like BDC - anything different is fun. 

Why the overwhelming hype though? Great player, hits the ball miles, but why is he that different to Rory, Brooks, DJ, etc. Is the extra 10-15 yards in front of those lot going to make much difference? The fact that he is still messing about with different drivers on the range just a day or two before the first round seems a bit strange to me...


----------



## pendodave (Nov 11, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I like BDC - anything different is fun.

Why the overwhelming hype though? Great player, hits the ball miles, but why is he that different to Rory, Brooks, DJ, etc. Is the extra 10-15 yards in front of those lot going to make much difference? The fact that he is still messing about with different drivers on the range just a day or two before the first round seems a bit strange to me...
		
Click to expand...

I think it will make a difference.
On some holes, the extra yardage will allow him to take lines that no-one else will, potentially leaving a much shorter shot in.
More generally, over 72 holes, constantly being 10-15 yards nearer eventually adds up. It's just maths (or 'strokes gained').
Obviously,  theres a myriad of other variables which come into play, but distance loads the dice, and a lot of distance loads it more.


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 11, 2020)

Interested to see the lines Bryson will take off the tee. It will look especially open without the patrons.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			Interested to see the lines Bryson will take off the tee. It will look especially open without the patrons.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a bit of practice coverage yesterday  -  some parts were unrecognisable


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Interesting fact about the Champions Dinner from the NLU podcast.

Evidently the chosen menu is just an option, everyone can still order what they want from the A La Carte.

Who knew 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Me me me🙋‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Someone has transposed Bryson's drives from the US Open, where he had a spread of 65 yards width, onto the Augusta course to see where those same drives would finish.

Needless to say, lump your money on him.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that..he can get to within about 25 yards of the first green off the tee..and the wind is going to be in his favour too...


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Saw a bit of practice coverage yesterday  -  some parts were unrecognisable
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, they've removed all of the ropes for those who are allowed to spectate as well. 

Won't be the same, but I'm looking forward to it more than usual probably because the goat is defending.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			tried sharing Rahms hole in one yesterday, not a bad effort at all 😁
		
Click to expand...

 Caught that on the TV this morning. he was definitely trying the bounce shot but the result was something else.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 11, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I like BDC - anything different is fun.

Why the overwhelming hype though? Great player, hits the ball miles, but why is he that different to Rory, Brooks, DJ, etc. *Is the extra 10-15 yards *in front of those lot going to make much difference? The fact that he is still messing about with different drivers on the range just a day or two before the first round seems a bit strange to me...
		
Click to expand...

The reason for the hype is that the extra distance is more like 40 yards, which makes a huge difference. That's the narrative at the moment, and BdC is feeding the story. We'll find out tomorrow if the alleged big hitting feats have been exaggerated.


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 11, 2020)

sunshine said:



			The reason for the hype is that the extra distance is more like 40 yards, which makes a huge difference. That's the narrative at the moment, and BdC is feeding the story. We'll find out tomorrow if the alleged big hitting feats have been exaggerated.
		
Click to expand...

The strange thing is everyone seems to forget that he wasn't the longest during the US Open.

Speed/distance is great but you still need to chip/putt well.

If distance was the ultimate goal then why aren't long drivers dominating the Tour as far more money to be made?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

Many are hoping Bryson rips Augusta to shreds..
Perversely, I tend to agree.
It will make the Rulemakers look harder and faster at what, if anything,  they're going to do about the distance debate.
I suspect his groups are going to be sloooow as he may have to wait for people to get out of range.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 11, 2020)

Got my Masters App and VPN all setup and ready to go, My Group is populated with my favourite players and I'm watching all the player interviews and all the far-too-twee promo videos.

Starting to feel a bit of the magic again now and looking forward to them teeing off tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

Crying shame there's no par 3 event this year..
Sets up Thursday perfectly


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Crying shame there's no par 3 event this year..
Sets up Thursday perfectly
		
Click to expand...

sounds like someones realised its masters week


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			sounds like someones realised its masters week 

Click to expand...

Reckon I've got the message now....been reminded approx 105 times from various outlets.....


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Reckon I've got the message now....been reminded approx 105 times from various outlets.....

Click to expand...


wait till its xmas time


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			wait till its xmas time 

Click to expand...

When's that


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			When's that

Click to expand...


theyll let you know


----------



## IanM (Nov 11, 2020)

My mate Paul Mayo as just WhatsApp'd me a photo of himself playing with "Jack" at the 1988 Masters...   that's not a bad little memento to have is it?   Not sure how to top that!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2020)

IanM said:



			My mate Paul Mayo as just WhatsApp'd me a photo of himself playing with "Jack" at the 1988 Masters...   that's not a bad little memento to have is it?   *Not sure how to top that*! 

Click to expand...

Sometimes you just have to say fair play and hold your hands up. You can't top that, unless Nicklaus, Watson and Player asked you to make up a 4 ball at St Andrews I suppose.

My wife and I were together with some of her friends a few years ago and one asked who is the most famous person you have met. Met is a bit strong but I had a passing encounter with Usain Bolt once. Feeling pretty pleased with myself I was about to recite my story when a lady retold how when she was a baby Muhammed Ali had come to Newcastle, her dad had known someone involved with the visit and there was a picture of Ali bouncing her as a baby on his knee. I didn't bother with my story


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2020)

Well....you never know 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326536872017813507


----------



## IanM (Nov 11, 2020)

He got some stick for the strides though!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

IanM said:



			My mate Paul Mayo as just WhatsApp'd me a photo of himself playing with "Jack" at the 1988 Masters...   that's not a bad little memento to have is it?   Not sure how to top that! 

Click to expand...

erm - I watched Jack Nicklaus do a short exhibition on the practice hole of Whitecraigs Golf Club back in 1983...hmmm - I watched from the pavement of the main road running alongside...not exactly Augusta...


----------



## MarkT (Nov 11, 2020)

IanM said:



			He got some stick for the strides though! 

View attachment 33497

Click to expand...

this is tremendous, how did he play?

I had a similar pair of slacks in the mid 80s, from Studio in Kingston


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 11, 2020)

sunshine said:



			The reason for the hype is that the extra distance is more like 40 yards, which makes a huge difference. That's the narrative at the moment, and BdC is feeding the story. We'll find out tomorrow if the alleged big hitting feats have been exaggerated.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing - is it actually 40 yards extra? Maybe on someone like Fitzpatrick, but I don't think it is the same sort of difference against Rory, DJ, etc.

Best of luck to him, but it would be hilarious if he now missed the cut.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 11, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			That's the thing - is it actually 40 yards extra? Maybe on someone like Fitzpatrick, but I don't think it is the same sort of difference against Rory, DJ, etc.

Best of luck to him, but it would be hilarious if he now missed the cut.
		
Click to expand...

Well, the hype suggests Rory, DJ etc are booming it 320 carry, and BdC is getting 360 carry. And BdC famously posted a photo of trackman numbers showing 400 carry. And there's some story going round social media about a practice round with Sandy Lyle where he was hitting wedge / short iron in to all the holes including the par fives, but that's not come from Lyle himself rather second hand via a friend of a friend had a conversation with someone who's daughter once went out with the brother of the caddy of Lyle, and he said Bryson hit it miles.

I would luv it, luv it, if it made no difference and he missed the cut. Equally would be hilarious if Bryson just went out and played a normal driver that went average distances and won it.


----------



## bradleywedge (Nov 11, 2020)

gone for 4 e/w with slybet 11 places;

Thomas @ 11
Mcllroy @ 11
Bubba @ 25
Speith @ 50

good luck all


----------



## bradleywedge (Nov 11, 2020)

ps: wanted £10 ew on speith but they would only give me £6.20 ew max stake

slybet really are a joke of a firm


----------



## MarkT (Nov 11, 2020)

It's stating the obvious but 360 is nuts isn't it. If you transfer that to your home course and a grind of a par 4 at 440 yards he's flicking it in from nowhere. Reckon he won't bother with the 48 incher after all but still be wedging in to plenty of holes. Something weird's going to happen, hopefully a Rory win


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Someone has transposed Bryson's drives from the US Open, where he had a spread of 65 yards width, onto the Augusta course to see where those same drives would finish.

Needless to say, lump your money on him.
		
Click to expand...

Where can I find this?


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well....you never know


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326536872017813507

Click to expand...

If that


MarkT said:



			It's stating the obvious but 360 is nuts isn't it. If you transfer that to your home course and a grind of a par 4 at 440 yards he's flicking it in from nowhere. Reckon he won't bother with the 48 incher after all but still be wedging in to plenty of holes. Something weird's going to happen, hopefully a Rory win
		
Click to expand...

The most impressive thing with Bryson is that his accuracy has remained relatively stable with such a drastic increase in CS.

Not at my course, most of the best scores have been when I've kept the driver in the bag.

The typical parkland course defiantly favours accuracy over distance, the greatest benefit is that you can hit 5 irons as opposed to woods which should be more accurate.


----------



## larmen (Nov 11, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			Interested to see the lines Bryson will take off the tee. It will look especially open without the patrons.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly down teh fairway as far as possible? I thought Watson is the guy for creative lines, and he can also hit it a bit. Not sure if there is anything to cut of that course, not familiar with the layout.


Anyway, but a couple of pounds on Bryson, Watson, Smith and Schwartzel. Who knows, if one of the later 2 comes off it could be a nice little earner.


----------



## Grant85 (Nov 11, 2020)

I will certainly be watching the Masters but I definitely don't feel as excited about it as I usually do. 

Maybe it's true that the Masters traditional spot in the calendar gives it a huge advantage with no majors in the 8 months prior to it. Given we have had a couple of majors since August, we have not been quite so starved of major action. 

I also think there's something about the Masters in April that means it's proper golf season. November is a depressing time of year golf wise while usually the Masters means you basically have 6 months of solid golf to look forward to with a lot of bright evenings, dry spells of weather and regular competitions coming up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2020)

MarkT said:



			It's stating the obvious but 360 is nuts isn't it. If you transfer that to your home course and a grind of a par 4 at 440 yards he's flicking it in from nowhere. Reckon he won't bother with the 48 incher after all but still be wedging in to plenty of holes. Something weird's going to happen, hopefully a Rory win
		
Click to expand...

As a professional who's job it is to win tournaments and piles of cash it is game changing, whilst tours are compliant enough to set courses up to allow him to do this of course. From a pure enjoyment perspective it rules out half of the clubs in his bag, a whole stack of courses being a challenge and would make the game a lot less fun. He's a professional though and I don't know that fun comes into it for him, he has other goals.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2020)

IanM said:



			He got some stick for the strides though! 

View attachment 33497

Click to expand...

Okay, I'll say it. I'm okay with them 😁.

Anyway that's a picture of him playing at Augusta with Jack Nicklaus. Throw your worst at him, he's lived the dream.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2020)

Getting very excited about this years event. I am just watching a very articulate Rory interview (clearly a repeat from earlier - in my defence I was in work). Would be great for him to get the career grand slam. I can't make up my mind if it's this year though.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 11, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I will certainly be watching the Masters but I definitely don't feel as excited about it as I usually do.

Maybe it's true that the Masters traditional spot in the calendar gives it a huge advantage with no majors in the 8 months prior to it. Given we have had a couple of majors since August, we have not been quite so starved of major action.

I also think there's something about the Masters in April that means it's proper golf season. November is a depressing time of year golf wise while usually the Masters means you basically have 6 months of solid golf to look forward to with a lot of bright evenings, dry spells of weather and regular competitions coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Hey! You miserable so&so!!
The weather's grim, we're all locked up. It's an international break, we'd normally be served up the silly season father&son stableford shootout.... 
And instead we have wall to wall proper golf. I couldn't be more pleased myself.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 11, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Where can I find this?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.pgatour.com/news/2020/1...s-long-drives-augusta-national-golf-club.html

Enjoy!


----------



## IainP (Nov 11, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			The strange thing is everyone seems to forget that he wasn't the longest during the US Open.

Speed/distance is great but you still need to chip/putt well.

If distance was the ultimate goal then why aren't long drivers dominating the Tour as far more money to be made?
		
Click to expand...

Read somewhere although not tried to validate that the US Open stat was total distance but he was ahead on carry, and that will apparently matter more at Augusta.
Maybe just part of the hype machine though.
I'll add a bit more 😉😁


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Hey! You miserable so&so!!
The weather's grim, we're all locked up. It's an international break, we'd normally be served up the silly season father&son stableford shootout....
And instead we have wall to wall proper golf. I couldn't be more pleased myself.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. I've never been so excited for a Masters, absolute sweet Fanny Adams to do except park myself in front of Sky Sports Golf for the next four days.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 11, 2020)

Interesting comments from Butch tonight about BdC chances. Reckons he can't putt without his greens books, and he can't use them at Augusta. Also reckons huge drives won't cut it as you need to be in a particular part of the fairway to hit a particular part of the green to get the ball to feed down to the pin. Mght not be such an issue early on when its going to be wet but if the greens dry out over the weekend...


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 11, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Interesting comments from Butch tonight about BdC chances. Reckons he can't putt without his greens books, and he can't use them at Augusta. Also reckons huge drives won't cut it as you need to be in a particular part of the fairway to hit a particular part of the green to get the ball to feed down to the pin. Mght not be such an issue early on when its going to be wet but if the greens dry out over the weekend...
		
Click to expand...

Might need to be in the right part of the fairway to hit the green with a 6/7 iron, or whatever the hole is "designed" to be attacked with. But when Bryson's gonna have wedges into most of these greens, which by all accounts are going to be softer and slower than 'normal', does position *really* matter as much? I'm not convinced.


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Interesting comments from Butch tonight about BdC chances. Reckons he can't putt without his greens books, and he can't use them at Augusta. Also reckons huge drives won't cut it as you need to be in a particular part of the fairway to hit a particular part of the green to get the ball to feed down to the pin. Mght not be such an issue early on when its going to be wet but if the greens dry out over the weekend...
		
Click to expand...


or Butch might be a little outdated and not a Bryson fan (plenty of them about)

one way to find out


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Interesting comments from Butch tonight about BdC chances. Reckons he can't putt without his greens books, and he can't use them at Augusta. Also reckons huge drives won't cut it as you need to be in a particular part of the fairway to hit a particular part of the green to get the ball to feed down to the pin. Mght not be such an issue early on when its going to be wet but if the greens dry out over the weekend...
		
Click to expand...

Wishful thinking from an old-timer I suspect. The 'right part of the fairway' is a different ball game when you're hitting sand wedge.



fundy said:



			or Butch might be a little outdated and not a Bryson fan (plenty of them about)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.. this.


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2020)

Rich Beem looks so sad that its a Masters lite experience not the normal


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wishful thinking from an old-timer I suspect. The 'right part of the fairway' is a different ball game when you're hitting sand wedge.

.
		
Click to expand...

Or expert advice from someone who's played it once or twice?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Or expert advice from someone who's played it once or twice?
		
Click to expand...

...40 years ago?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

Just not feeling the love for it...yet? The thought of a brute of a lad blasting through the holes just doesn‘t ... well it just doesn’t. And it is the one major other than the Open that every year I really look forward to - in fact in some ways I look forward to the Masters more than I do the Open. But not yet...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 11, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Interesting comments from Butch tonight about BdC chances. Reckons he can't putt without his greens books, and he can't use them at Augusta. Also reckons huge drives won't cut it as you need to be in a particular part of the fairway to hit a particular part of the green to get the ball to feed down to the pin.* Mght not be such an issue early on when its going to be wet but if the greens dry out over the weekend...*

Click to expand...



I understand that the greens have this new drying technology, so the club could dry them out pretty quick , to keep em quick 😀


----------



## gary996 (Nov 11, 2020)

Bombers don’t tend to smash the field here tbf. 
Obviously Tiger has but his specialism has always been second shot and short game. 
having said that, I do think Bryson will win this week because his advantage will be too great at a softer Augusta. 
Then, come April they’ll probably force them all to use the same ball which will reduce the scoring and make Bryson take the same lines as the others.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 11, 2020)

I bet after all the BDC hype he ends up missing the cut.


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I bet after all the BDC hype he ends up missing the cut.
		
Click to expand...


happy to take the other side of that bet lol


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			happy to take the other side of that bet lol
		
Click to expand...

Sure, I have pack of strawberry laces I'm willing to bet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I bet after all the BDC hype he ends up missing the cut.
		
Click to expand...

He's 6/1 with PP to do so.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

gary996 said:



			Then, come April they’ll probably force them all to use the same ball which will reduce the scoring and make Bryson take the same lines as the others.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure balls will be regulated and he'll be free to play whichever make he likes. Should they get crowds back in though it may be an issue if there people in the areas he's looking to hit this week. Can't see anyway Augusta will clear those areas for him to bomb into


----------



## Depreston (Nov 12, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			Got my Masters App and VPN all setup and ready to go, My Group is populated with my favourite players and I'm watching all the player interviews and all the far-too-twee promo videos.

Starting to feel a bit of the magic again now and looking forward to them teeing off tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

what vpn you using ? How quick will it update with the shots? It was pretty slow last year


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Tee off at 12, but main coverage not till 6pm.. ridiculous


----------



## slowhand (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Tee off at 12, but main coverage not till 6pm.. ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

Featured groups coverage starts at 12:30. Remember that Sky only get what the host broadcaster (NBC in this case) transmit.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

slowhand said:



			Featured groups coverage starts at 12:30. Remember that Sky only get what the host broadcaster (NBC in this case) transmit.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, its actually another nonsense Augusta restriction . It's not that long ago you woudnt even see the leaders tee off. Coverage would pick up around the 5th hole.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

It wasn't many moons ago that all you got was the back 9


----------



## Depreston (Nov 12, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			That's the thing - is it actually 40 yards extra? Maybe on someone like Fitzpatrick, but I don't think it is the same sort of difference against Rory, DJ, etc.

Best of luck to him, but it would be hilarious if he now missed the cut.
		
Click to expand...

yes think about it ... it’s not just the extra 40 yards on the driver that speed travels all the way down the bag too

Rory hits a driver he’s 20 yards behind him he’s hitting 7 iron from there for argument sake

if Bryson plays from where Rory would be he’s hitting 8 or 9 ...

Move 40 yards to his ball it’s pw or gap maybe even a pitch or chip

that is a massive advantage over 4 rounds of golf

it takes a fantastic amount of skill from BDC to hit it that far and straight but the problem i have and tron off NLU hit the nail firmly on the head for me

“It’s rewarding a certain skill exponentially more than the other skills the games out of balance then”


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 12, 2020)

Depreston said:



			what vpn you using ? How quick will it update with the shots? It was pretty slow last year
		
Click to expand...

TunnelBear. I've never had a problem with the Masters App, it makes a good second screen to the TV or to have on whilst I'm working. Don't mind if it's not live to the second as I get to see more of the field which I like.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It wasn't many moons ago that all you got was the back 9
		
Click to expand...

It’s half the reason why I just don’t get excited by the competition- it’s everything that’s wrong about the exclusivity “image” that is negative about golf - I’ll watch it but would happily see it removed as a major


----------



## Depreston (Nov 12, 2020)

Just checked the rain radar on weather.com 
Wouldn’t bank on a scheduled start time massive thunderstorm from 6:30 to 10:30


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Ha ha, its actually another nonsense Augusta restriction . It's not that long ago you woudnt even see the leaders tee off. Coverage would pick up around the 5th hole.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's any different to other PGA events as to coverage.
In other weeks you get featured groups and then later the full coverage.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I don't think it's any different to other PGA events as to coverage.
In other weeks you get featured groups and then later the full coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Probably easier just to google it, but essentially  they deliberalty limit the coverage to try and demonstrate how exclusive they are. I think it was only about  7 or 8 years ago they finally started showing 18 hole coverageof the leaders on Sunday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I don't think it's any different to other PGA events as to coverage.
In other weeks you get featured groups and then later the full coverage.
		
Click to expand...

But it’s not supposed to be another PGA event - it’s supposed to be a Major , The Open you can watch the first tee shot right through to the last putt , same with the US Open and the US PGA , live coverage on all the other majors starts when they tee off every day. For the Masters there will be multiple players were their round is finished before they even allow live Broadcasts - its ridiculous and adds nothing to the event


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2020)

As long as Bryson is in the featured groups it's all good, he's the only guy people want to see anyway isn't he??


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			As long as Bryson is in the featured groups it's all good, he's the only guy people want to see anyway isn't he??
		
Click to expand...

After watching some of the build up, i thnk he's the only one playing..


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			After watching some of the build up, i thnk he's the only one playing..
		
Click to expand...

 Bet he still misses the cut..


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 12, 2020)

I seem to remember reading (can't remember where, one of many books) that one motivator for Bobby Jones was to setup Augusta in such a way as to counterbalance the emergence of long driving in his time. Jones was a comparatively long hitter among his contemporaries, he and others wanted to challenge approach play but especially putting on fast greens where they saw the crux of the game. MacKenzie's course design was to reward accuracy with fairway placement, leaving an approach to greens that would otherwise slope severely away from the central lines.

Might be wrong but my point is that it's interesting that here we are, nearly a hundred years later, and a similar (possibly the same) debate still rages on. BDC isn't the best short-game player or putter out there and I'm quite interested in seeing whether the course's test and reward still stands.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			I seem to remember reading (can't remember where, one of many books) that one motivator for Bobby Jones was to setup Augusta in such a way as to counterbalance the emergence of long driving in his time. Jones was a comparatively long hitter among his contemporaries, he and others wanted to challenge approach play but especially putting on fast greens where they saw the crux of the game. MacKenzie's course design was to reward accuracy with fairway placement, leaving an approach to greens that would otherwise slope severely away from the central lines.

Might be wrong but my point is that it's interesting that here we are, nearly a hundred years later, and a similar (possibly the same) debate still rages on. *BDC isn't the best short-game player or putter out there* and I'm quite interested in seeing whether the course's test and reward still stands.
		
Click to expand...

He is actually an excellent putter I thought. Short game around the green, no, you're probably right.

While they designed it for the approach position to be key, I'm sure they never envisioned someone hitting the ball 400 yards when they did so, which may well negate the whole thing. They would have been picturing long irons into greens where BDC will be hitting wedges.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			I seem to remember reading (can't remember where, one of many books) that one motivator for Bobby Jones was to setup Augusta in such a way as to counterbalance the emergence of long driving in his time. Jones was a comparatively long hitter among his contemporaries, he and others wanted to challenge approach play but especially putting on fast greens where they saw the crux of the game. MacKenzie's course design was to reward accuracy with fairway placement, leaving an approach to greens that would otherwise slope severely away from the central lines.

Might be wrong but my point is that it's interesting that here we are, nearly a hundred years later, and a similar (possibly the same) debate still rages on. *BDC isn't the best short-game player or putter out there *and I'm quite interested in seeing whether the course's test and reward still stands.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that, I guess the counter would be that if we accept he’s a good club longer than others as suggested above and then further down a fairway. How does his pw proximity compare to others 7/8 irons.


----------



## gary996 (Nov 12, 2020)

The coverage isn’t great but it’s getting better and this year should be better still. As well as featured groups (6 players) there are streams of amen corner, 15 & 16 and I think 4-6 or something. I think it’s TSN who previously broadcast them all as one lot of coverage so it was fairly seamless. Hopefully sky does that this year?
Also, this year early coverage is Bryson and Tiger, ie the two talking points so that’s perfect. Fridays early morning featured coverage is a bit meh, mind.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2020)

The Thursday showcase is perfect with Tiger and Bryson, almost couldn't be better unless Rory could join them

Here's a pretty comprehensive round-up of your viewing options...

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/tour-news/the-masters-live-stream-211010


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

MarkT said:



			The Thursday showcase is perfect with *Tiger and Bryson*, almost couldn't be better unless Rory could join them

Here's a pretty comprehensive round-up of your viewing options...

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/tour-news/the-masters-live-stream-211010

Click to expand...

Strange but I can’t think of anything worse and hope they show others , but it’s understandable when they are the two main draws - hopefully it allows some to sneak in under the radar whilst the whole golf world concentrates on those two


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 12, 2020)

Bryson's putting stats at Augusta are dire. No doubt he'll take it apart tee to green but most big hitters can do the same.

Great to see a different level of buzz around a Major though. Most in recent years are almost routine theres so many of them. This one feels different with the Bryson aspect, Rory for the Grand Slam, November Masters....literally can't wait to get set up infront of the TV later!


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

all that build up and play is suspended!


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 12, 2020)

Here we go, Amen Corner feed just kicked off and Sandy Lyle just poked one down the 11th. Cracking swing on this left-handed amateur, Lin, but he's stuffed it so far in to the trees he'll be going back home by lunchtime.

And here we go, part two, the Hooter's just gone off to suspend play due to weather.

Bah!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			all that build up and play is suspended!

Click to expand...

I know right. Talk about damp squib.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I know right. Talk about damp squib. 

Click to expand...

Did you say damp squid....


And worse, we're going to have to put up with ultra cringey studio chat now..


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Did you say damp squid....


And worse, we're going to have to put up with ultra cringey studio chat now..
		
Click to expand...

You mean listening to McGinley prattle on? Yeah that is a shame.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 12, 2020)

McGinley and Dougherty.. Painful stuff.


----------



## Rebuteo (Nov 12, 2020)

Augusta really channelling the spirit of 2020


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Haha I loved the starters, massive group, no SD


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2020)

All this talk of big hitters ripping the course apart makes me laugh. All big hitting gets you is further in the doo doo. I've had to slow my swing speed down over the years as I continually found myself in trouble from creaming the ball too far. I am now happy with my 75mph speed and 30" driver shaft. And as far as approach shots are concerned, I have always felt more confident with a 3 iron or 5 wood in my mitts than an 8 iron.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			All this talk of big hitters ripping the course apart makes me laugh. All big hitting gets you is further in the doo doo. I've had to slow my swing speed down over the years as I continually found myself in trouble from creaming the ball too far. I am now happy with my 75mph speed and 30" driver shaft. And as far as approach shots are concerned, I have always felt more confident with a 3 iron or 5 wood in my mitts than an 8 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you talking as if you play even remotely the same game as these pros? Haha. _"All big hitting gets you is further in the doo doo." _ That's what they said about Bryson at Winged Foot, but it didn't make a blind bit of a difference.


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

bitter McGinley off and running again


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Why are you talking as if you play even remotely the same game as these pros? Haha. _"All big hitting gets you is further in the doo doo." _ That's what they said about Bryson at Winged Foot, but it didn't make a blind bit of a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you have never played with the Forum Legend that is Smiffy


----------



## Humpy (Nov 12, 2020)

There's a photo on the BBC live commentary showing Sandy Lyle wearing a pair of braces to hold his trousers up! And people were moaning about Hatton's hoodie.....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

Probably got enough time to nip out for a quick round before they restart.....
Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Probably got enough time to nip out for a quick round before they restart.....
Oh, wait a minute...

Click to expand...

was gonna take the dog out but seems we have the same weather they do


----------



## Slab (Nov 12, 2020)

Humpy said:



			There's a photo on the BBC live commentary showing Sandy Lyle wearing a pair of braces to hold his trousers up! And people were moaning about Hatton's hoodie.....
		
Click to expand...





I cant decide: chimney sweep or my ol' man's a dustman?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326879810451349504
Interesting to see when they will even start again


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

Did I hear that they have a Flash Flood warning in the area as well..?


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

I think they're going to struggle to get eveyone round today.


----------



## Humpy (Nov 12, 2020)

Slab said:



View attachment 33511


I cant decide: chimney sweep or my ol' man's a dustman?
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if he'd considered wearing a string vest instead of a polo shirt! With a collar, natch.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I think they're going to struggle to get eveyone round today.
		
Click to expand...

At least the rest of the week looks ok..


----------



## IanM (Nov 12, 2020)

Drat...I better get on and do some work!


----------



## Depreston (Nov 12, 2020)

No preferred lies either this round ? They’ve already started without them


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

If Bryson doesnt ace every hole, Im asking sky for my money back.


----------



## IanM (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			If Bryson doesnt ace every hole, _*I'm asking sky for my money back*_.
		
Click to expand...

20 minutes eating my lunchtime butty with Paul McGinley on, I have already sent the email!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

Word is theyre back out at 3.30


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			20 minutes eating my lunchtime butty with Paul McGinley on, I have already sent the email!! 

Click to expand...

I've had to put YouTube on just got get away from him


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 12, 2020)

There is a touch of frustration.

Decided to get some gardening jobs done (moving trees) then have a sit down for a long period to recover.

What!! play suspended.


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2020)

Love the look of the course without the fans.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 12, 2020)

Looking forward to this opening t shot


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2020)

Rae's Creek is flowing strongly.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 12, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Looking forward to this opening t shot
		
Click to expand...

Anti climax of the decade


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Brysons just carried the ball 321 yards with a 3 wood 😂


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks a quagmire out there. You can see why they were considering preferred lies....🙄🙄🙄🙄
Pampered or what???
They want to try some of the goat tracks we have to play on


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Brysons just carried the ball 321 yards with a 3 wood 😂
		
Click to expand...

Down a bloody great hill though...


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Down a bloody great hill though...
		
Click to expand...

Doesn’t matter how far he hits it if he misses the putt


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Clearly you have never played with the Forum Legend that is Smiffy 

Click to expand...

Many have, and lived to regret it Geezer
😁😁😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 12, 2020)

Now that is quite far to the left


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

Fore left


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Down a bloody great hill though...
		
Click to expand...

I could be driving off Ben Nevis and not carry it 321 yds.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Oops


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 12, 2020)

LoL After the hype. Missed a short putt then hit the next tee shot into another zip code. 

Then the short hitter carries one 305 into the middle of the fairway.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 12, 2020)

Louis will be getting fed up of waiting for him to find his ball


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Creamed a cameraman with the provisional as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Why are you talking as if you play even remotely the same game as these pros? Haha. _"All big hitting gets you is further in the doo doo." _ That's what they said about Bryson at Winged Foot, but it didn't make a blind bit of a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Butch just said it..... "The woods are full of big hitters". You'll learn, Grasshopper 😉😉😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Good t see a bit of rough at Augusta.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Thought they'd had rough for years . Naff coverage, missing out on all the good golf , Westwood off to a great start


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 12, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Good t see a bit of rough at Augusta.
		
Click to expand...

I thought she looked quite tasty


----------



## sunshine (Nov 12, 2020)

Bit of an anti climax so far. Bryson didn't drive the 10th, 11th or 13th greens. What's all the fuss about?


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Bit of an anti climax so far. Bryson didn't drive the 10th, 11th or 13th greens. What's all the fuss about?
		
Click to expand...

He’s all over the place at the moment!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

eddie_1878 said:



			He’s all over the place at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Making a right horlicks of the 13th...


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 12, 2020)

eddie_1878 said:



			He’s all over the place at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

That provisional on 13😲


----------



## ger147 (Nov 12, 2020)

Has Bryson NR'd yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2020)

eddie_1878 said:



			He’s all over the place at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget..... He took Winged Foot apart 😉😉😌


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 12, 2020)

They did say he was going to approach the holes from different angles. Wasn't expecting it to be from the bushes behind 13th if he finds it.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2020)

Just come out of a coma - an hour of listening to Paul Mcginley did for me 😖😖


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 12, 2020)

BDC

LOL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

Bryson is going to blow soon. He looks way too fired up and this 13th will get him fuming some more


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 12, 2020)

Always amazes me how many pro penalty drops seem so favorable. No way is an amateur finding that and dropping with a clear swing, but ref was there to sort.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 12, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Has Bryson NR'd yet? 

Click to expand...

That is so funny


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 12, 2020)

Loving the school lesson Oosthuizen is giving the two big hitters at the moment.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Westwood to 3 under and were forced to watch this dirge from BDC.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			Loving the school lesson Oosthuizen is giving the two big hitters at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

He'll need some sudoku puzzles to keep himself amused while he waits for the choppers looking for their balls on every hole...🙈🙈


----------



## hovis (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Westwood to 3 under and were forced to watch this dirge from BDC.
		
Click to expand...

Come on westy 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2020)

Pretty much a shot-by-shot of Westwood

https://www.masters.com/en_US/players/player_20396.html?promo=bio_lb


----------



## Depreston (Nov 12, 2020)

Still back Bryson to finish under par


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 12, 2020)

The App is great. I've got 4 video feeds, no commentary (bliss) and I can watch the players I like. It may actually be too much golf to keep up with, I've no idea what's going on but it's like having your own TV broadcast suite.


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 12, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			The App is great. I've got 4 video feeds, no commentary (bliss) and I can watch the players I like. It may actually be too much golf to keep up with, I've no idea what's going on but it's like having your own TV broadcast suite. 

View attachment 33515

Click to expand...


it looks even cooler on a mac


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2020)

Take a moment out of your day to watch Sandy Lyle play the 12th... (click on the hole number)

https://www.masters.com/en_US/players/player_1717.html?promo=bio_lb


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 12, 2020)

The BDC hype train is proper lolz.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

I think it's fair to say that it's a good job Bryson's short game is hot...otherwise he'd be trunk slamming ' already..


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 12, 2020)

Westy,  oh, Westy.   -4   Please don't do it to me again.  The  number of times you've got my hopes up in the first couple of rounds


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 12, 2020)

Sorry. Cannot abide the DeChambeau approach. It’s so much better to see someone plot their way round with an all round game and a bit of craft. 

If he missed the cut I would not be in the least bit miffed.


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Read somewhere although not tried to validate that the US Open stat was total distance but he was ahead on carry, and that will apparently matter more at Augusta.
Maybe just part of the hype machine though.
I'll add a bit more 😉😁
View attachment 33505

Click to expand...

His ball speed is similar to the US open mid to high 180s, haven't seen this 360 carry yet 😂


----------



## DanFST (Nov 12, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			If he missed the cut I would not be in the least bit miffed.
		
Click to expand...

I got very good odds on that exact scenario!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Westy,  oh, Westy.   -4   Please don't do it to me again.  The  number of times you've got my hopes up in the first couple of rounds
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking the same thing. But, if can get to Sunday in contention and then start fast before hitting Amen Corner..... Would definitely be great to see. Sadly I don't think the putter will stand up as the greens quicken and firm but we'll see. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't normally watch Sky coverage and hearing the bilge being spouted by McGinley and that blonde bird is making me realise why. How many more times are they going to discuss BDC's approach to playing Augusta??
Where's Peter Alliss when you need him???
PS. Go 🐅


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 12, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Westy,  oh, Westy.   -4   Please don't do it to me again.  The  number of times you've got my hopes up in the first couple of rounds
		
Click to expand...

You know exactly what'll happen. His putting will go AWOL come Sunday.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2020)

Quite like Paul McGinley.. seems I'm in the minority


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2020)

The fringe between the green and back bunker on 12 is looking a little tatty, what are the committee playing at?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Quite like Paul McGinley.. seems I'm in the minority
		
Click to expand...

Nice person but just jabbers on and on a.......

I really like Butch Harmon but he's already said "inerestin" at least 50 times


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 12, 2020)

SKY we're getting highlights of the horn blowing now on sky FFS
show the golf


----------



## pendodave (Nov 12, 2020)

Westy, don't punish us like this!! It's the how that kills you...

I have the masters app live coverage via a us vpn.  It's fabulous. No ads and no inane bilge from the sky crew.

Incidently, how great does Augusta look without crowds.


----------



## GGTTH (Nov 12, 2020)

McGinley doesn't half talk some utter shite


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 12, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Westy, don't punish us like this!! It's the how that kills you...

I have the masters app live coverage via a us vpn.  It's fabulous. No ads and no inane bilge from the sky crew.

Incidently, how great does Augusta look without crowds.
		
Click to expand...


I’m doing the same, very versatile website and will continue to watch through this.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Crow said:



			The fringe between the green and back bunker on 12 is looking a little tatty, what are the committee playing at? 

Click to expand...

The green paint will be out during the night
😉😉😉


----------



## pendodave (Nov 12, 2020)

It's all gone horribly wrong....
No-name quietly efficient commentator now replaced by faldo and Nantz...
Literally ever time faldo predicts something to happen, the opposite occurs...


----------



## DanFST (Nov 12, 2020)

I really like Faldo's commentary. So dry.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 12, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Literally ever time faldo predicts something to happen, the opposite occurs...
		
Click to expand...

Well hopefully he’ll predict Bryson will make the cut with shots to spare.

That way, I’ll be spared a weekend suffering the only player who’s more irritating to watch than Keegan Bradley. The twitches as DeChambeau addresses the ball with his driver are just infuriating.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Well hopefully he’ll predict Bryson will make the cut with shots to spare.

That way, I’ll be spared a weekend suffering the only player who’s more irritating to watch than Keegan Bradley. The twitches as DeChambeau addresses the ball with his driver are just infuriating.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, early Garcia would've driven you mad 🤣😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

Woods looking very good. Great control and the body looks in good shape. What was that stat again. Nicklaus won his 6th masters when 33rd in the rankings and where is Woods again?


----------



## pendodave (Nov 12, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I really like Faldo's commentary. So dry.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.
For me, he just rambles incoherently.
He's a local lad to me, and I couldn't  be more in admiration of his golfing achievements, but honestly, he brings British golf into disrepute every time he opens his mouth in the booth.
Imho!!!


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Ha ha, early Garcia would've driven you mad 🤣😂
		
Click to expand...

He did 😎


----------



## birdyhunter (Nov 12, 2020)

Great round so far from Paul Casey, ok he's a bit Marmite but I'd love to see him win a Major


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woods looking very good. Great control and the body looks in good shape. What was that stat again. Nicklaus won his 6th masters when 33rd in the rankings and where is Woods again?
		
Click to expand...



Homer dont you even dare.    Just leave him alone.  Lol


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2020)

His shirt's a bit Marmie too...


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

Woods...oh please....just no. He will end up being 20th after the first round and nobody will talk about who is leading....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 12, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Incidently, how great does Augusta look without crowds.
		
Click to expand...

And how great does it sound without the "Mashed potato" and "Get in the hole" on every shot. Really enjoying hearing the conversations between the players and hearing them complimenting each other on the good tee shots.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Nov 12, 2020)

Some good looking new camera angles!


----------



## DanFST (Nov 12, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Fair enough.
For me, he just rambles incoherently.
He's a local lad to me, and I couldn't  be more in admiration of his golfing achievements, but honestly, he brings British golf into disrepute every time he opens his mouth in the booth.
Imho!!!
		
Click to expand...

I get that, I just like when he's being a sarcastic d*ck to some players.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

3 over for Bryson then..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

Whydowedoit said:



			Some good looking new camera angles!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed and some great done shots too. Looks great with no fans. Would prefer it this way


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			3 over for Bryson then..
		
Click to expand...


the same 70 as Larry Mize, Mize averaged 247 yards off the tee   top shooting old man


----------



## birdyhunter (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			3 over for Bryson then..
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much, as he boasted that par for him at Augusta is 67


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

birdyhunter said:



			Pretty much, as he boasted that par for him at Augusta is 67 

Click to expand...


did he really boast, or did he answer a journos question honestly?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			the same 70 as Larry Mize, Mize averaged 247 yards off the tee   top shooting old man 

Click to expand...

To be fair to him, if he'd been straighter off the tee he'd be 3 or 4 better.


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			To be fair to him, if he'd been straighter off the tee he'd be 3 or 4 better.
		
Click to expand...

thats the modern game eh


----------



## birdyhunter (Nov 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			did he really boast, or did he answer a journos question honestly?
		
Click to expand...

Whichever.. either way he's 3 over his par


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 12, 2020)

If Paul McGinley points out just once more that Rickie Fowler has had a poor year, there’s a real danger I might just start shouting at my TV.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 12, 2020)

Bubba Watson throwing a toddler esq tantrum because ‘there’s mud on every hole’. 

Is this a modern thing or have there always been whoppers on the tour?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

eddie_1878 said:



			Bubba Watson throwing a toddler esq tantrum because ‘there’s mud on every hole’.

Is this a modern thing or have there always been whoppers on the tour?
		
Click to expand...

Because they tend to get preferred lies and they had started play before the rains came so couldn't change it


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			3 over for Bryson then..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe i should've bet Dyson to clean up , I'll get my coat


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2020)

birdyhunter said:



			Pretty much, as he boasted that par for him at Augusta is 67 

Click to expand...

We could say the par at Augusta is 120 Nd most of us would shoot 10 over.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 12, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Quite like Paul McGinley.. seems I'm in the minority
		
Click to expand...

Me too.
It’s not his fault they keep asking the same crap questions regarding BDC
you can actually see he’s sick of it.


----------



## birdyhunter (Nov 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We could say the par at Augusta is 120 Nd most of us would shoot 10 over.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't understand your argument.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2020)

birdyhunter said:



			Sorry, I don't understand your argument.
		
Click to expand...

He was pretty much off his game today and still shot -2 at Augusta .. he's very much In this, would expect him to finish least top 10


----------



## birdyhunter (Nov 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			He was pretty much off his game today and still shot -2 at Augusta .. he's very much In this, would expect him to finish least top 10
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok.. don't disagree with that.. just couldn't see the relevance to me declaring my par at Augusta is 120, which I haven't done..


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 12, 2020)

Is Butch watching a feed on a few seconds delay?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Is Butch watching a feed on a few seconds delay?
		
Click to expand...

He's at home in Vegas so I guess so....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

This coverage is shocking - hardly seeing any golf at all , saw more before they went to “main coverage” - it’s been nothing but adverts , player interviews , highlights and adverts - a shot every now and then


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This coverage is shocking - hardly seeing any golf at all , saw more before they went to “main coverage” - it’s been nothing but adverts , player interviews , highlights and adverts - a shot every now and then
		
Click to expand...

House!!!!!!!!!!

Completed masters bingo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This coverage is shocking - hardly seeing any golf at all , saw more before they went to “main coverage” - it’s been nothing but adverts , player interviews , highlights and adverts - a shot every now and then
		
Click to expand...

Wondered how long it would be before the "it would be better on the BBC". They don't have it so sadly you have to deal with what your given


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			House!!!!!!!!!!

Completed masters bingo 

Click to expand...

This is awful though - over the last hour it’s been highlights of Caseys round , two interviews , multiple adverts , about 5 mins of live golf- why is there so little live golf ?


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is awful though - over the last hour it’s been highlights of Caseys round , two interviews , multiple adverts , about 5 mins of live golf- why is there so little live golf ?
		
Click to expand...


plenty of live golf on the masters website, got 20 players on "my group", no mcginley, no coltart. its great  its the future


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah it's dreadful coverage.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			plenty of live golf on the masters website, got 20 players on "my group", no mcginley, no coltart. its great  its the future
		
Click to expand...

I tried it, no context or comms .
I'm also watching the euro playoffs at the same time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			plenty of live golf on the masters website, got 20 players on "my group", no mcginley, no coltart. its great  its the future
		
Click to expand...

Want to watch live sport on a big telly , the commentary team will always be awful but pay for HD sport so would be nice to see it.


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I tried it, no context or comms .
I'm also watching the euro playoffs at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

try it with out the football


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wondered how long it would be before the "it would be better on the BBC". They don't have it so sadly you have to deal with what your given
		
Click to expand...

Well said Martin. He should stick to hockey....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Well said Martin. He should stick to hockey....
		
Click to expand...

Don’t you have a BBQ to ruin somewhere


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Want to watch live sport on a big telly , the commentary team will always be awful but pay for HD sport so would be nice to see it.
		
Click to expand...

i get it mate but we all know what its going to be like, especially when they have less staff

the masters website is filling the gap nicely of the guys you dont see on the tv coverage for me; watched a lot of hideki, kokrak, reed, woodland etc that arent shown that much on the main feed


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm not even sure Harmon is watching. Wafflng away while Thomas sinks an amazing putt.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

JT on fire...


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 12, 2020)

A nice view of the practice ground every 5 minutes.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I'm not even sure Harmon is watching. Wafflng away while Thomas sinks an amazing putt.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! His feed is behind isn't it while Beem keeps giving the game away. Must be hard to pull off but could do with a bit of Riley to spice things up


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Rorys added some speed here, quite noticeably faster/longer than he has been, not sure its quite in sync yet (bit like butch lol). Interesting


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Its kind of scary just how good all these guys are when its soft, going to be very few of those deemed with a chance that will be over par today. Wont be able to turn the sub air on overnight I assume either with many not finished from round 1

Nice to see a few of the holes we dont usually, on the plus, 7 looks a really good par 4, good driving hole and really well bunkered green. 4 on the other hand is everything wrong with modern par 3s. Long, couple of front bunkers, big green, all totally undefined, feels out of place completely when you compare to the likes of 12 and 16 (and these guys are still throwing darts from 240!)


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don’t you have a BBQ to ruin somewhere
		
Click to expand...

It’s a braai buddy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

Captainron said:



			It’s a braai buddy.
		
Click to expand...

Calling it a posh name doesn’t change it from being burnt BBQ meat 😁


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Calling it a posh name doesn’t change it from being burnt BBQ meat 😁
		
Click to expand...

Posh? Council house in SA more like.


----------



## Depreston (Nov 12, 2020)

There’s always next year Rory


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2020)

The Masters committee are saying that the rough is the same length as every other year but it looks nothing like it. Do we have any seeding/grass experts on why it would look so different?


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice seeing the low autumnal sunlight bringing out all the surface contours of the greens.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

I'd have been just as well off getting a dodgy stream! that was awful TV, the last hour or so had about 10 shots and little else. Butch clearly 5 or 6 seconds behind what we were seeing And this was from a specialist sports channel.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Rory driving it fantastically well - averaging almost 20 yards past Bryson - but his approach play has been rotten.
		
Click to expand...

Awful, pretty much the same as US open.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Rory driving it fantastically well - averaging almost 20 yards past Bryson - but his approach play has been rotten.
		
Click to expand...

Had a lesson off Butch .
But think he’s not doing what he told him.
Frustrating to watch 345 yd drive and misses the green with a wedge.
Some great golf but puts to much pressure on his putting .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2020)

Larry Mize average 247 yds off the tee = -2.
What a performance by a 60+ golfer.
Hope for us all.


----------



## Leftie (Nov 12, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Larry Mize average 247 yds off the tee = -2.
What a performance by a 60+ golfer.
Hope for us all.
		
Click to expand...

It's not all about length ...



Apparently


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Had a lesson off Butch .
But think he’s not doing what he told him.
Frustrating to watch 345 yd drive and misses the green with a wedge.
Some great golf but puts to much pressure on his putting .
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Rick Shiels


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

Really good to see Tiger smiling and chatting away on the course yesterday. A lot more relaxed. 
5 of my 6 picks are under par as well, 3 of them in the top 5. Keep it going lads.......


----------



## Bermuda (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:




Petulant prima donna redneck who continually moans about everything. The man who claimed he had never read a book in his life, who was voted by his fellow pros the most disliked person on the PGA Tour. Hides behind God and the bible to cover up and deflect his embarrassing behaviour. Relentless self promotion of his charity work which is purely self serving.

What a guy.
		
Click to expand...

The way you people write things it's as though you were related, what a load of total crap


----------



## Bassfisher (Nov 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This coverage is shocking - hardly seeing any golf at all , saw more before they went to “main coverage” - it’s been nothing but adverts , player interviews , highlights and adverts - a shot every now and then
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it was much better before it went to the main coverage ! Shocking really, I’m not sure that there’s a reason other than lousy production ?


----------



## Bermuda (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Larry Mize average 247 yds off the tee = -2.
What a performance by a 60+ golfer.
Hope for us all.
		
Click to expand...

At last someone pops up with a great comment. Well said


----------



## Twire (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't have sky sports and couldn't be bothered to wait up for BBC coverage, so watched a couple of hours of Amen Corner on my tablet. No adverts, continuous coverage, that'll do for me.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 13, 2020)

Bassfisher said:



			I agree, it was much better before it went to the main coverage ! Shocking really, I’m not sure that there’s a reason other than lousy production ?
		
Click to expand...

Unlike some tournaments, it's entirely a sky production choice. The bog standard us masters feed is wall-to-wall golf with a couple of ads every 15 mins.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

Question because I'm not sure how it works: the guys who didn't get to finish their round yesterday, what happens today? They come out and play 10 holes or whatever in the morning and 18 again in the afternoon? Or aren't the tee times normally done so that those who played afternoon yesterday are first out today? So they'd have to go out and play 28 holes straight away??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Agree on the coverage - just one example was cutting away from BDC missing a slippery four footer for a par at one point.  He was about to hit it and we were cut to an aerial shot of Tiger and another way below on a green...and we didn't get to see BDC miss the putt until yonks later...eh?  What was that alll about...


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Question because I'm not sure how it works: the guys who didn't get to finish their round yesterday, what happens today? They come out and play 10 holes or whatever in the morning and 18 again in the afternoon? Or aren't the tee times normally done so that those who played afternoon yesterday are first out today? So they'd have to go out and play 28 holes straight away??
		
Click to expand...

Its going to be tight thats for sure, Rory etc have a good couple of hours to play yet and then will get a short break before going again, As a late starter he woukd normally have been off early today, but I'd thuink he'd be playing at that time, so a rejig will have to happen.
Looking at the revised times, im not sure they'll all make it today too.
Also I hope they tone down the BDC hype a shade today...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Disappointing coverage after looking forward to seeing it play out at Augusta in November. Even if it was down to Sky solely the coverages was haphazard and too many breaks so I may go to the Masters website for the coverage, certainly until the main coverage on Sky starts around 6.00pm


----------



## Slab (Nov 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Agree on the coverage - just one example was *cutting away from BDC missing a slippery four footer for a par* at one point.  He was about to hit it and we were cut to an aerial shot of Tiger and another way below on a green...*and we didn't get to see BDC miss the putt until yonks later*...eh?  What was that alll about...
		
Click to expand...

What you're not picking up on is that even through it was yonks later you actually still saw the putt live (they kinda have to cut away for 5-10 minutes when the likes of Bryson, Dustin etc are over a putt)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

Seriously what is people's problem with the coverage? I had Sky on yesterday all day and saw plenty of golf. 🤷‍♂️  My only gripe is having to listen to McGinley occasionally, and the fact that Harmon's comments were 3 seconds delayed was a shame and quite annoying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disappointing coverage after looking forward to seeing it play out at Augusta in November. Even if it was down to Sky solely the coverages was haphazard and too many breaks so I may go to the Masters website for the coverage, certainly until the main coverage on Sky starts around 6.00pm
		
Click to expand...

Yet when I complained about the coverage your response was 



HomerJSimpson said:



			Wondered how long it would be before the "it would be better on the BBC". They don't have it so sadly *you have to deal with what your given*

Click to expand...

And I didn’t mention the BBC once ( but then that would require someone reading posts properly ) 

So in your own worlds 

“You have to deal with what your given”


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm just happy to be watching golf at Augusta....


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2020)

The ESPN coverage was very good and its amazing to see the course from different angles and perspectives from the traditional fixed camera positions.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I don't normally watch Sky coverage and hearing the bilge being spouted by McGinley and that blonde bird is making me realise why. How many more times are they going to discuss BDC's approach to playing Augusta??
Where's Peter Alliss when you need him???
PS. Go 🐅
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, they didn't have any golf to talk about so were waffling aimlessly (and in circles).

Can't imagine how awful it would have been with Alliss, prattling on about the major general at some old school exclusive club and spouting outdated views on golf and society in general. BBC would have cut to repeats of Bargain Hunt or Homes under the Hammer anyway.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			To be fair, they didn't have any golf to talk about so were waffling aimlessly (and in circles).

Can't imagine how awful it would have been with Alliss, prattling on about the major general at some old school exclusive club and spouting outdated views on golf and society in general. BBC would have cut to repeats of Bargain Hunt or Homes under the Hammer anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I heard Alliss commentate was that awful USPGA the Beeb got. He didn't know the players and just seemed way past it.
He was my favourite back in the day, but now, I'd rather listen to Mark Roe.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Last time I heard Alliss commentate was that awful USPGA the Beeb got. He didn't know the players and just seemed way past it.
He was my favourite back in the day, but now, I'd rather listen to Mark Roe.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Alliss was good in the 70's and 80's, but the BBC kept him on about 20 years too long. He went from being a quaint anachronism in the early 2000's to really damaging the BBC product for the last 10 years.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 13, 2020)

Two interesting factoids from Round 1. 

Larry Mize and Bryson deC had the same score, 70 (-2). Mize's driving distance was 247 yds, Bryson 334.

Kevin Na hit all 18 greens in regulation. Shot 73 (+1). First player known to shoot over par with 18 GIR.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

ADB said:



			The ESPN coverage was very good and its amazing to see the course from different angles and perspectives from the traditional fixed camera positions.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming this is just this year because there are no spectators. But the low down angles are great, you can see the contours around the greens so much better. The raised views we are used to, from the towers behind the greens, really flatten out the elevations.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			What you're not picking up on is that even through it was yonks later you actually still saw the putt live (they kinda have to cut away for 5-10 minutes when the likes of Bryson, Dustin etc are over a putt)
		
Click to expand...

 This is so true. Just when you think Bryson is about to putt... he steps away and reviews the putt from another 3 angles.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

MarkT said:



			The Masters committee are saying that the rough is the same length as every other year but it looks nothing like it. Do we have any seeding/grass experts on why it would look so different?
		
Click to expand...

Is this because it is more wispy because it has only recently been over-seeded? And there is still bermuda? You'll need to ask Snoop Dogg, cos I ain't no expert on grass.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet when I complained about the coverage your response was



And I didn’t mention the BBC once ( but then that would require someone reading posts properly )

So in your own worlds

“You have to deal with what your given”
		
Click to expand...

Sky's coverage has always been over and above anything offered by BBC and usually by being at the Masters themselves the Sky presentation is far slicker, with less breaks and far less time spent talking. However for obvious reason they aren't and are doing what they think is best to present the coverage. I don't think they got it right but it wasn't unwatchable by a long chalk, just down on what they normally do. Better McGinley than an over the hill Alliss. As much as you don't like it Sky will be the main TV coverer of golf ongoing especially as the BBC aren't showin any of it live


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

Bermuda said:



			The way you people write things it's as though you were related, what a load of total crap
		
Click to expand...

Did you not hear him moaning constantly last night about mud balls? Everyone had the same issue, and was frustrated at times, but Bubba was the only one I saw throwing a strop. The guy has no class.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Unlike some tournaments, it's entirely a sky production choice. The bog standard us masters feed is wall-to-wall golf with a couple of ads every 15 mins.
		
Click to expand...

But is this true this year? Felt like we were watching US picture feed on sky. The coverage was jumping around a lot more like we see on the PGA Tour. Very different to the Sky and Euro Tour productions.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sky's coverage has always been over and above anything offered by BBC and usually by being at the Masters themselves the Sky presentation is far slicker, with less breaks and far less time spent talking. However for obvious reason they aren't and are doing what they think is best to present the coverage. I don't think they got it right but it wasn't unwatchable by a long chalk, just down on what they normally do. Better McGinley than an over the hill Alliss. As much as you don't like it Sky will be the main TV coverer of golf ongoing especially as the BBC aren't showin any of it live
		
Click to expand...

Phil didn’t mention the BBC... you did 🤫


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Larry Mize average 247 yds off the tee = -2.
What a performance by a 60+ golfer.
Hope for us all.
		
Click to expand...

Mize and Langer on -3 through 10. I saw a bit of Langer and his control was wonderful to see.

I saw about 2hrs of the coverage on Sky yesterday. I don't know if I have become immune but I am not sure what the moans are about. Between 8-10pm there was loads of golf shown, the odd post round interview, nothing back in the studio, no more adverts than normal. I enjoyed it.

I expected the course to look a shadow of itself without crowds. Not the case. Whether we don't get to see any dull holes I don't know but everything looked pretty good still.


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I'm assuming this is just this year because there are no spectators. But the low down angles are great, you can see the contours around the greens so much better. The raised views we are used to, from the towers behind the greens, really flatten out the elevations.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, one that stood out to me was the new angle on 9 green (looking down the green from the top rather than side-on) and behind 7th green where you can see players teeing off on 3 in the background - wierd!


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mize and Langer on -3 through 10. I saw a bit of Langer and his control was wonderful to see.

I saw about 2hrs of the coverage on Sky yesterday. I don't know if I have become immune but I am not sure what the moans are about. Between 8-10pm there was loads of golf shown, the odd post round interview, nothing back in the studio, no more adverts than normal. I enjoyed it.

I expected the course to look a shadow of itself without crowds. Not the case. Whether we don't get to see any dull holes I don't know but everything looked pretty good still.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting Langer hit 6 iron on 16 which was playing 160 yards....very relatable!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

ADB said:



			Interesting Langer hit 6 iron on 16 which was playing 160 yards....very relatable!
		
Click to expand...

Hope I'm still hitting a 6 iron 160 in 6 years time..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I'm sure Alliss was good in the 70's and 80's, but the BBC kept him on about 20 years too long. He went from being a quaint anachronism in the early 2000's to really damaging the BBC product for the last 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

As an aside with reflections on Alliss - and then there was Henry Longhurst....an appreciation by Alistair Cooke (also interesting introductory reflection on 9.11)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p00spzry


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Hope I'm still hitting a 6 iron 160 in 6 years time..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe 7 was the club but he didn't want to break the symmetry


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Did you not hear him moaning constantly last night about mud balls? Everyone had the same issue, and was frustrated at times, but Bubba was the only one I saw throwing a strop. The guy has no class.
		
Click to expand...

Well he certainly moaned once, they just happened to get it on camera very audibly. I saw plenty of other players complain about getting a mudball as well, including Tiger.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

ADB said:



			Yes, one that stood out to me was the new angle on 9 green (looking down the green from the top rather than side-on) and behind 7th green where you can see players teeing off on 3 in the background - wierd!
		
Click to expand...

The ones behind the green were the best. You continually hear commentators mention how hard it is to get up and down when the ball runs off the back, yesterday was the first time you could clearly see why.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well he certainly moaned once, they just happened to get it on camera very audibly. I saw plenty of other players complain about getting a mudball as well, including Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of others called out mud ball, and looked irritated / frustrated. Bubba was the only one I saw who had a full on Kevin the teenager strop. That is sooo unfair!


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well he certainly moaned once, they just happened to get it on camera very audibly. I saw plenty of other players complain about getting a mudball as well, including Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it Kokrak who smashed one through the back of 15 and as the ball bounced through you could hear "MUDBALLL!" and it whistled past Westwood into the water? The ever helpful Westy sticking a tee in the ground "yes. this is where it got wet"!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

I tend to agree with Sunshine..plenty of calls of Mudball and being disappointed but only Bubba had a strop about it.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

A lot of people writing off Bryson after his 70, especially with his ropey start, but I thought 70 was a pretty good score for the way he played. His short game saved him and it could have been a lot worse. 
He definitely relaxed into his round, started to find his rhythm and moved through the gears. If that's his bad round out of the way he could be dangerous the next 3 days.
Although he was the longest driver in his group, Rahm wasn't too far behind, often 5-10 yards. That's not the huge distance advantage claimed in the pre-tournament hype. In fact, later on I thought Rory seemed to be just as long. The distances claimed in the Sandy Lyle practice round belong on jackanory.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 13, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Last time I heard Alliss commentate was that awful USPGA the Beeb got. He didn't know the players and just seemed way past it.
He was my favourite back in the day, but now, I'd rather listen to Mark Roe.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you that,sadly, Alliss has become an anachronism. 

But as for rather listening to Mark Roe!

I'm sorry but that's a step too far😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Phil didn’t mention the BBC... you did 🤫
		
Click to expand...

Didn't need. Implicit from hundreds of previous posts moaning the Sky coverage is worse than the BBC.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't need. Implicit from hundreds of previous posts moaning the Sky coverage is worse than the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

Paraphrased to “I didn’t read it, like normal, but decided that I think that this is what LP probably typed”


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I agree with you that,sadly, Alliss has become an anachronism.

But as for rather listening to Mark Roe!

I'm sorry but that's a step too far😉
		
Click to expand...

I’m a glutton for punishment


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

is that a bit of a syrup on Paul McGinleys head?

Ah, its a translant.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Last time I heard Alliss commentate was that awful USPGA the Beeb got. He didn't know the players and just seemed way past it.
He was my favourite back in the day, but now, I'd rather listen to Mark Roe.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that last minute coverage wasn’t great - I think that was the last time he was doing some commentary and I think it was all down to timings with the main people at the Olympics . It’s a shame because a lot grew up watching golf him and Steve Rider etc


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			A lot of people writing off Bryson after his 70, especially with his ropey start, but I thought 70 was a pretty good score for the way he played. His short game saved him and it could have been a lot worse.
He definitely relaxed into his round, started to find his rhythm and moved through the gears. If that's his bad round out of the way he could be dangerous the next 3 days.
Although he was the longest driver in his group, Rahm wasn't too far behind, often 5-10 yards. That's not the huge distance advantage claimed in the pre-tournament hype. In fact, later on I thought Rory seemed to be just as long. The distances claimed in the Sandy Lyle practice round belong on jackanory.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on BDC. I was watching him on Sky's featured groups - he should have birdied the 10th (first hole he played), but he also rescued two pars that looked like bogeys all the way - so really his poor start only cost him that one blow-up hole when he got the 7. To hang in there and finish -2 was well played and he's still in contention having had a bad day.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Two interesting factoids from Round 1.

Larry Mize and Bryson deC had the same score, 70 (-2). Mize's driving distance was 247 yds, Bryson 334.

Kevin Na hit all 18 greens in regulation. Shot 73 (+1). First player known to shoot over par with 18 GIR.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant from Mize.
But not a surprise from Na.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 13, 2020)

And if Butch says "Outta boy" once more I'm going to put a lob wedge through the TV.


sunshine said:



			A lot of people writing off Bryson after his 70, especially with his ropey start, but I thought 70 was a pretty good score for the way he played. His short game saved him and it could have been a lot worse.
He definitely relaxed into his round, started to find his rhythm and moved through the gears. If that's his bad round out of the way he could be dangerous the next 3 days.
Although he was the longest driver in his group, Rahm wasn't too far behind, often 5-10 yards. That's not the huge distance advantage claimed in the pre-tournament hype. In fact, later on I thought Rory seemed to be just as long. The distances claimed in the Sandy Lyle practice round belong on jackanory.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think the way he bounced back and handled it makes him very dangerous. It changed my view of his chances this week. I'd not be surprised to see him shoot very low today.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

4LEX said:



			And if Butch says "Outta boy" once more I'm going to put a lob wedge through the TV.


I agree. I think the way he bounced back and handled it makes him very dangerous. It changed my view of his chances this week. I'd not be surprised to see him shoot very low today.
		
Click to expand...

Might be a totally different challenge if they get that sub air to dry the greens out.
Greens were like puddings yesterday.
Coming out of that rough will be harder to control.
So he needs to hit the fairways not the trees.


----------



## GGTTH (Nov 13, 2020)

Quite like Cotter on the BBC, rest I have zero time for. Coltart and Murray are decent on Sky. May be some slight Scottish bias there.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 13, 2020)

Personally I like the course without thousands of patrons on it.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Quite like Cotter on the BBC, rest I have zero time for. Coltart and Murray are decent on Sky. May be some slight Scottish bias there.
		
Click to expand...


Coltart has caught the disease that gets the sky cricket commentators imo. Breath of fresh air at the start, new views and insights, sadly a while in the comm box with the established guys and becomes another of them


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Rory,  Rory.....


----------



## MarkT (Nov 13, 2020)

Alex Hay used to say he was half the commentator with Alliss next to him. Like all the Sky ones individually but there aren't many great double acts in the booth there, hard to pick many holes in Dougherty as the front man


----------



## MarkT (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Rory,  Rory.....

Click to expand...

I hate watching him play golf at Augusta, reminds me of watching Gower bat. Want him to do so well and then he fans one into the slips


----------



## pendodave (Nov 13, 2020)

Does he actually want to find that...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Rory's found it.
Been in worse places than that and made par...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Personally I like the course without thousands of patrons on it.
		
Click to expand...

I love how many provisionals they have to hit without all the fans to immediately find their ball for them.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 13, 2020)

MarkT said:



			I hate watching him play golf at Augusta, reminds me of watching Gower bat. Want him to do so well and then he fans one into the slips
		
Click to expand...

He will never win at Augusta 
The shot tracer was brilliant though


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Rory,  Rory.....

Click to expand...

He so clearly wants a green jacket. Knows he has to go for the par 5s and ends up further in the crap than Bryson on a wild one!

It's quite hard to watch tbh.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

I love Rory's shirt. Would look lovely with my white trousers


----------



## MarkT (Nov 13, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			He will never win at Augusta
The shot tracer was brilliant though
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, even the tracer seemed exaggerated to rub it in


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

Watching Cantlay line up a putt is infuriating. Twenty seconds of shuffling his bloody feet every time! What does he have, OCD?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Rory and Westy?  As any Scot will tell you this morning - we must live in hope...and maybe just maybe the day will come.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

@fundy..Didn't take you long to change your avatar


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



@fundy..Didn't take you long to change your avatar 

Click to expand...


seemed kinda fitting that tracer


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 13, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I love Rory's shirt. Would look lovely with my white trousers
		
Click to expand...

It’s tight fit you would look like the Michelin man


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			seemed kinda fitting that tracer 

Click to expand...

Not even you can hook it that far....can you?


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not even you can hook it that far....can you?
		
Click to expand...


thats quite a straight one imho lol


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			It’s tight fit you would look like the Michelin man 

Click to expand...

I think it's too tight for Rory....he's all over the gaff!!
I'd have him in a Stableford


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Harsh for Scott on 15.
Puts approach in the drink, drops, hits the flag and rebounds into the drink...


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			seemed kinda fitting that tracer 

Click to expand...

Hey!
Did you still my fb post 😂😂😂


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Hey!
Did you still my fb post 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...


nah nicked it off twitter, its kinda everywhere lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Hey!
Did you still my fb post 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...


could you do us another for his tee shot on 16 please


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Rory needs to take the rest of the year off....


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Rory needs to take the rest of the year off....
		
Click to expand...

you know, Ave been listening and watching the pre masters hype and once more this is Rorys year. At times I find it a bit disrespective to other golfers. He look miles off the pace.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Rory needs to take the rest of the year off....
		
Click to expand...

The lockdown really did mess his momentum - before then he had a run of about 6/7 top 5s with one win and was prime form - since then just one top 10 , just hasn’t restarted well along with not being able to work with his coach. Just doesn’t seem relaxed in any shape and clearly forcing his golf


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Rory needs to take the rest of the year off....
		
Click to expand...

Well at least he'll have this weekend off.


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			could you do us another for his tee shot on 16 please 

Click to expand...

I don't think i have ever see a worse tee shot on that hole...yikes!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Think I saw him limping....maybe a bad back...or toothache....


----------



## Neilds (Nov 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The lockdown really did mess his momentum - before then he had a run of about 6/7 top 5s with one win and was prime form - since then just one top 10 , just hasn’t restarted well along with not being able to work with his coach. Just doesn’t seem relaxed in any shape and clearly forcing his golf
		
Click to expand...

But how many times has he played since lockdown? With Rory, the less he plays int the past few years, the worse he plays but he can’t seem to understand that he needs rounds under his belt to get back in the groove.  He just needs to get in touch with me and I will let him know what he needs to do - for a small fee 😀😀😀


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 13, 2020)

I like Rory but I think it's time to accept he's got a problem with Augusta and I'm not sure he's ever going to overcome it. I hope I'm wrong in time but no matter the circumstances or his form on the run-up he just can't seem to hold it together when he steps foot on those grounds.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 13, 2020)

it’s just about her typical Rory season. He’s probably the most up and down of all the top players.

He may not have been with his coach, but there are lots he could have seen still. Tbf he’s Mentioned many times that he wants a life outside of golf, he’s had his first kid and I’d be amazed if he’s been practicing as much as he usually would.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

Langer is absolutely incredible, 4 under par at 63 years old. Amazing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

Neilds said:



			But how many times has he played since lockdown? With Rory, the less he plays int the past few years, the worse he plays but he can’t seem to understand that he needs rounds under his belt to get back in the groove.  He just needs to get in touch with me and I will let him know what he needs to do - for a small fee 😀😀😀
		
Click to expand...

I think this is his 13 event since lockdown finished 🤔 , it’s a fickle game , only have to see how much Spieth has dropped off , same with a number of players. Maybe once family life is settling he can find a groove - then there is also the caddy question


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Langer is absolutely incredible, 4 under par at 63 years old. Amazing.
		
Click to expand...


birdied all the par 5s, not a feat any of the big hitters manged on all accounts


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Watching Cantlay line up a putt is infuriating. Twenty seconds of shuffling his bloody feet every time! What does he have, OCD?
		
Click to expand...

https://gazillions.com/money/patrick-cantlay-net-worth
I'd swap situations with him!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2020)

Foxholer said:



https://gazillions.com/money/patrick-cantlay-net-worth
I'd swap situations with him!
		
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with what I said? I can't see anything in the article explaining what's wrong with his feet.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think this is his 13 event since lockdown finished 🤔 , it’s a fickle game , only have to see how much Spieth has dropped off , same with a number of players. Maybe once family life is settling he can find a groove - then there is also the caddy question
		
Click to expand...

It’s not just the amount of events, it’s how he spreads them out. He might play every week for 3 weeks and then nothing for a month or so


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 13, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Phil didn’t mention the BBC... you did 🤫
		
Click to expand...

Some people can anticipate 😀


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Watching Cantlay line up a putt is infuriating. Twenty seconds of shuffling his bloody feet every time! What does he have, OCD?
		
Click to expand...

Watching Cantlay is infuriating full stop.

Would love it if Rory and DJ left him behind, they are pretty quick players.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Watching Cantlay is infuriating full stop.

Would love it if Rory and DJ left him behind, they are pretty quick players.
		
Click to expand...


Until DJ spends 10 minutes working out how to miss an 8ft putt.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

lets praise Fitzpatricks swing and how accurate he is after hes just hit it 50 yards left off the 13th tee


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 13, 2020)

SKY could show us live golf
SKY are showing us how Matt Fitzpatrick can master Augusta
Bizarre - its almost as if we filmed earlier it so we will show it come what may


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			SKY could show us live golf
SKY are showing us how Matt Fitzpatrick can master Augusta
Bizarre - its almost as if we filmed earlier it so we will show it come what may
		
Click to expand...

We are on featured groups now tho aren't we? So they can only show who's playing ATM 

Both groups are close together aswell so we're waiting for one another at one point it seemed 

Coverage starts around 6


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We are on featured groups now tho aren't we? So they can only show who's playing ATM

Both groups are close together aswell so we're waiting for one another at one point it seemed

Coverage starts around 6
		
Click to expand...

we missed JT and Fitzpatrick pissing about in the woods - would be useful for club hackers to see how the pros pick up and drop


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

Love these camera angles. Just how humpy bumpy is the approach to 10!!!!😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 13, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Love these camera angles. Just how humpy bumpy is the approach to 10!!!!😱😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. There were lots of comments yesterday about the coverage, and whilst some of the commentary leaves a little to be desired, I am absolutely loving seeing Augusta from a new perspective.

Different camera angles, the use of drones, autumn colours, the absence of galleries twenty deep - it’s all adding up to a new experience and I’m delighted just to be able to sit and watch it at a time when there’s not a great deal else to do.

I believe Augusta National usually dictate the coverage and how it is presented. I’m not sure how it’s working this year, and there are clear logistical issues with having remote commentary. But frankly, I couldn’t really care less. It’s golf. And it’s on the telly. And it means I’ve got an excuse to get out of doing the washing up.

It’s just reigniting my desire to get to The Masters one day.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 13, 2020)

Dare I say it, now the storms and rain of yesterday have passed, I think the course looks better in the autumn sunshine. I've always found all the flowers far too ornamental and twee. I've more preference for autumn colours anyway but its making the course look a lot more natural to my eye and I'm liking what I see.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

good to see Rorys alter ego this afternoon


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Go Rory..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Totally agree. There were lots of comments yesterday about the coverage, and whilst some of the commentary leaves a little to be desired, I am absolutely loving seeing Augusta from a new perspective.

Different camera angles, the use of drones, autumn colours, the absence of galleries twenty deep - it’s all adding up to a new experience and I’m delighted just to be able to sit and watch it at a time when there’s not a great deal else to do.

*I believe Augusta National usually dictate the coverage and how it is presented.* I’m not sure how it’s working this year, and there are clear logistical issues with having remote commentary. But frankly, I couldn’t really care less. It’s golf. And it’s on the telly. And it means I’ve got an excuse to get out of doing the washing up.

It’s just reigniting my desire to get to The Masters one day.
		
Click to expand...

The visual presentation of the course is stunning 

The issue with the coverage was 

All the way up to 6 pm Sky followed the full Masters broadcast - adverts happened and it didn’t really disrupt the coverage 

6 Pm came along and the Masters Coverage carried on - advert every now and then buy constant golf - Sky on the other hand werent following that coverage fully - whilst live golf was being broadcast by the Masters they were showing - Highlights of the day , interviews of the players , studio chat - someone on twitter said that during the first 90 mins there were a total of 20 live golf shots shown. As other said you went to their website which is basically the pictures they broadcast you could watch the golf then advert then golf - no studio nonsense , highlights or interviews etc.

Today has been great - it’s wall to wall until they then started to show players swings in the studio and highlights of yesterday again - it’s almost as if they have paid for technology and they must use it. Sometimes less is more and if they just follow the Masters coverage and use the advert breaks to fill in then it’s going to be good


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Langer is absolutely incredible, 4 under par at 63 years old. Amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but he is playing off 17 nowadays
🙄🙄🙄🙄😉


----------



## rksquire (Nov 13, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah, but he is playing off 17 nowadays
🙄🙄🙄🙄😉
		
Click to expand...

It's 27 shots with the slope rating / course rating adjustment (137/78.1)!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 13, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Totally agree. There were lots of comments yesterday about the coverage, and whilst some of the commentary leaves a little to be desired, I am absolutely loving seeing Augusta from a new perspective.

Different camera angles, the use of drones, autumn colours, the absence of galleries twenty deep - it’s all adding up to a new experience and I’m delighted just to be able to sit and watch it at a time when there’s not a great deal else to do.

I believe Augusta National usually dictate the coverage and how it is presented. I’m not sure how it’s working this year, and there are clear logistical issues with having remote commentary. But frankly, I couldn’t really care less. It’s golf. And it’s on the telly. And it means I’ve got an excuse to get out of doing the washing up.

It’s just reigniting my desire to get to The Masters one day.
		
Click to expand...

Sums up perfectly how I feel about this particular Masters


----------



## Ethan (Nov 13, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			SKY could show us live golf
SKY are showing us how Matt Fitzpatrick can master Augusta
Bizarre - its almost as if we filmed earlier it so we will show it come what may
		
Click to expand...

Fitz is only on because he is with Koepka and Thomas.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

rksquire said:



			It's 27 shots with the slope rating / course rating adjustment (137/78.1)!
		
Click to expand...

No wonder he's having it off...😱😱😱😱


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

Hard to think level par for 2 rounds at Augusta and you could be going home!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

Cam Smith's just hit the shot of the tournament so far. Lovely eagle.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

How come they're being allowed to remove the pins????


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

Back to the same crap coverage of yesterday. Interview, ad break  blah blah


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 13, 2020)

This is why BDC get a bit of a bed rep. He has been unlucky there, and there's no problem with asking a rules official a question. But the way in which he talks to them does make him sound like a bit of a...


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

Brysons just had a ball plug in the rough about 3 yards off the fairway. Lost ball. Buggy back to the tee. Now he know how us mere mortals feel.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			This is why BDC get a bit of a bed rep. He has been unlucky there, and there's no problem with asking a rules official a question. But the way in which he talks to them does make him sound like a bit of a...
		
Click to expand...

he did nothing wrong, asked polite questions of an official, pulled his driver out and went back to the tee. why are people determined to put him down?


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think he was reaching a bit for a get out of jail ruling, but can you blame him? And perfectly polite, as you say.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't deserve to treble that. Think he'll come good and still make the cut though.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think he was reaching a bit for a get out of jail ruling, but can you blame him? And perfectly polite, as you say.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get if you don't ask...
But then he didn't play the hole well with his 2nd ball


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			he did nothing wrong, asked polite questions of an official, pulled his driver out and went back to the tee. why are people determined to put him down?
		
Click to expand...

If that's what you think is polite, fair enough. I thought he was about to ask for a second opinion, again.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			If that's what you think is polite, fair enough. I thought he was about to ask for a second opinion, again.
		
Click to expand...


what wasnt polite? and did he ask for a 2nd opinion or did you just think he was going to because of your opinion of him?


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			what wasnt polite? and did he ask for a 2nd opinion or did you just think he was going to because of your opinion of him?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that he was putting pressure on officials that was unwarranted. Not all of the other guys on tour do that. 

And why did I think he was about to ask for a second opinion? Quite obvious really - he has form for this.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I agree he was firmly requesting, but I don't think he was doing anything wrong or being rude on this occasion, just trying to cover any possibility.

I stated on here how rude I thought he was to the officials at Memorial when he went OB on the par 5, this time I think he was just sounding stressed to be fair .
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with you there - he was just making sure that he was out of options.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Reckon Bryson's head has gone .App tells me he's 4 over today and +2 overall..


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 13, 2020)

Classic Rory scraping something back but too little too late. Infuriating player to watch, no consistency. I respect his laissez faire attitude but also gaaahhhhhh sort it out you numpty.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Reckon Bryson's head has gone .App tells me he's 4 over today and +2 overall..
		
Click to expand...

wish i could hit shots like that when my heads gone


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			wish i could hit shots like that when my heads gone 

Click to expand...

Can't argue.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Because they're not playing the midweek Stableford at some club in the UK.
It's been like that all year.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right. I didn't realise the coronavirus was clever enough to differentiate.
Same with rakes by the look of things.
I got a lovely pink plastic one at Bearwood.
You learn something new every day.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			wish i could hit shots like that when my heads gone 

Click to expand...

 I'm hoping he loosens up a bit and really puts the foot down now.
He's a content goldmine atm. Every shot could go anywhere!


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sorry wasn't trying to be arsey😅
All the tours are basically playing as normal since they restarted, but they are living and mixing (or not mixing) under extremely closed and strict conditions.

Most of the time they can't leave the hotel, they can only sit and eat with their caddy, etc etc.

All the players, caddies, officials etc "in the bubble" are tested daily, the caddies often carry wipes when they handle the flag.

It probably looks a bit slack to casual viewers but it's been really strict.  There's been a few players during the season, men and women, who have actually withdrawn and gone home rather than live under the restrictions week in week out.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of that isn't true of the US Tour though it is on the European tours (mens and ladies). Bit like football US golf isn't really a bubble - though they are very careful around the tour venues.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Didn't deserve to treble that. Think he'll come good and still make the cut though.
		
Click to expand...

He did though.
He must have seen how soft it was there during practice rounds.
He chose to play it knowing that.
Then he knifed his second ball over the green 
A triple was always on the cards .
Asking if the cameras saw where it went is an advantage to the ones on blanket coverage and not others down the field.
It shouldn’t be allowed imo of course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

No idea what the App was doing for BDC 3rd hole 

2 over now - going to have to go some to make the cut 


For his drive on 2 he took just over 1 minute to play the shot - shockingly slow and makes Cantley look quick


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone noticed that there are 4 English golfers at -7 just 2 off the lead?

Not heard a single mention of that on here or am I following a different tournament?


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			He did though.
He must have seen how soft it was there during practice rounds.
He chose to play it knowing that.
Then he knifed his second ball over the green
A triple was always on the cards .
Asking if the cameras saw where it went is an advantage to the ones on blanket coverage and not others down the field.
It shouldn’t be allowed imo of course.
		
Click to expand...

He was three yards off the fairway. Hardly in the bundai. There were people down there as well and it looks like he landed in a wet bit that was about 4 sq ft in size. Very unlucky.
And yes I agree. Asking for camera help is not on IMO


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			He did though.
He must have seen how soft it was there during practice rounds.
He chose to play it knowing that.
Then he knifed his second ball over the green
A triple was always on the cards .
Asking if the cameras saw where it went is an advantage to the ones on blanket coverage and not others down the field.
It shouldn’t be allowed imo of course.
		
Click to expand...

THey've got cameras on every hole, so same for all.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			His ball got lost just in the rough, only slightly off the fairway.
Of course he didn't deserve to lose it.
		
Click to expand...

I never said he deserved to lose it.
He took on a risk and reward shot that he got wrong , he was unlucky.
But read what I said. And what I answered!
He got a 7 because he took it on and paid the price.
But his 7 was because he knifed his fourth over the green.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			THey've got cameras on every hole, so same for all.
		
Click to expand...

The rules need standardising technology like rangefinders are not allowed but you can use tv cameras to find your ball.
So you can or you can’t use any tech avaliable.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			He was three yards off the fairway. Hardly in the bundai. There were people down there as well and it looks like he landed in a wet bit that was about 4 sq ft in size. Very unlucky.
And yes I agree. Asking for camera help is not on IMO
		
Click to expand...

He got a 7 because he knifed his fourth over the green.
He was unlucky with his drive that’s golf.
But the way he plays that is on the cards if you can’t see the ball land.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Anyone noticed that there are 4 English golfers at -7 just 2 off the lead?

Not heard a single mention of that on here or am I following a different tournament?
		
Click to expand...

It dosnt start until the 10th tee on Sunday.
If Westwood could putt he would be winning.
But heard that before.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			He got a 7 because he knifed his fourth over the green.
He was unlucky with his drive that’s golf.
But the way he plays that is on the cards if you can’t see the ball land.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I follow the logic. He got a 7 because he lost his ball. If he didn't lose it he would have got a 5, would he not?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Not sure I follow the logic. He got a 7 because he lost his ball. If he didn't lose it he would have got a 5, would he not?
		
Click to expand...

If he hadn’t knifed his fourth he would have scored better.
Great players don’t compound one mistake after another.
If he chipped on and sank his putt he would have got a five ,but he didn’t.
He lost his head a bit because he was unlucky with his original ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

DeChambeu all over the place at the moment -just looks in pain mentally,  on the opposite scale Rahm looks very solid


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			If he hadn’t knifed his fourth he would have scored better.
Great players don’t compound one mistake after another.
If he chipped on and sank his putt he would have got a five ,but he didn’t.
He lost his head a bit because he was unlucky with his original ball.
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never heard of the catastrophe theory. As it happens DeChambeau is currently a sports psychologist's wet dream.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

I've come to realise I'm really not that familiar with the Augusta front 9. Far more familiar with the back 9. Not sure if that's down to the coverage or my viewing habits.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			You've obviously never heard of the catastrophe theory. As it happens DeChambeau is currently a sports psychologist's wet dream.
		
Click to expand...

C'mon Drew, that's a bit  immature or premature for you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			I've come to realise I'm really not that familiar with the Augusta front 9. Far more familiar with the back 9. Not sure if that's down to the coverage or my viewing habits.
		
Click to expand...

Think its helped/hindered by the lack of crowds fabulous new camera angles and the fact we are seeing a lot more coverage because of the two tee starts


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It dosnt start until the 10th tee on Sunday.
If Westwood could putt he would be winning.
But heard that before.
		
Click to expand...

I still remember when he missed out to Mickelson by a couple of shots all those years ago - had something like 20 more putts than Phil over the course of four rounds. Fabulous ball striker on his day, and still is.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			C'mon Drew, that's a bit  immature or premature for you 

Click to expand...

😂


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 13, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Anyone noticed that there are 4 English golfers at -7 just 2 off the lead?

Not heard a single mention of that on here or am I following a different tournament?
		
Click to expand...

I'd noticed - as I have money on two of them


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			I still remember when he missed out to Mickelson by a couple of shots all those years ago - had something like 20 more putts than Phil over the course of four rounds. Fabulous ball striker on his day, and still is.
		
Click to expand...

I think he really has improved his chipping a lot.
But he misses putts that a tour pro should not.
One of the best ball strikers in the world.
But a major champ needs everything.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			You've obviously never heard of the catastrophe theory. As it happens DeChambeau is currently a sports psychologist's wet dream.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly have .
Every Saturday.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 13, 2020)

What does Butch mean when he says Spieth and McIlroy are "narrow at the top"?


----------



## DanFST (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			You've obviously never heard of the catastrophe theory. As it happens DeChambeau is currently a sports psychologist's wet dream.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone that saw the 10 the other month has to agree with you. 

I have seen guys using steroids when I played rugby. Not a million miles away from what we are seeing.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The club shaft gets too close to their shoulder/body on the way down.   Hands aren't far enough away from the head/body.
		
Click to expand...

Something I have a tendency to do on bad days.
Leads to a two way miss; either a block, or the hands get too active, and you then turn it over too much.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 13, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Anyone that saw the 10 the other month has to agree with you.

I have seen guys using steroids when I played rugby. Not a million miles away from what we are seeing.
		
Click to expand...

Na I don't reckon he's hit the juice ,certainly not the conventional types anyway. He's put a load of mass on but there's not enough of it as muscle for it to be roids I don't think. And I too have played rugby with and against a lot of roidheads around Wigan and St Helens over the years. 

Of all the golfers who would fit the typical steroid user body shape I would say Koepka fits the mould most (and I would like to clarify that I absolutely do not think he is).


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			I'd noticed - as I have money on two of them  

Click to expand...

I have money on Thomas, Rahm, Fleetwood, Schauffele and Woods, (and Spieth), so am very interested in watching today.....
To quote Butch.... "That's most probably black catted all of them".


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



_"All big hitting gets you is further in the doo doo." _ That's what they said about Bryson at Winged Foot, but it didn't make a blind bit of a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Are you learning Glasshopper????


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I have money on Thomas, Rahm, Fleetwood, Schauffele and Woods, (and Spieth), so am very interested in watching today.....
To quote Butch.... "That's most probably black catted all of them".


Click to expand...

I've got small amounts on Westwood, Rose, Willett . And this year, decided to pick Hatton instead of Fleetwood. Fool.


----------



## NearHull (Nov 14, 2020)

I put a small amount on Westwood about 6 months ago.  I got 125/1 but then forgot that I’d done so and put another bet on him a few weeks ago at 80/1. 

C’mon Lee!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			I've got small amounts on Westwood, Rose, Willett . And this year, decided to pick Hatton instead of Fleetwood. Fool.
		
Click to expand...

For the last three years Casey has cost me a fair few quid.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 14, 2020)

Im going to win the Masters and be the Champ! But just in Casey I Frittelli away my lead I have a plan to Schauffele off quietly into the Woods.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The club shaft gets too close to their shoulder/body on the way down.   Hands aren't far enough away from the head/body.
		
Click to expand...

is that not inherent to their set up ?


----------



## OnTour (Nov 14, 2020)

Loving it so far had Dylan to be first round leader  and JT for 2nd round leader. I'm guessing with the lockdown the masters is a big hit for the mind.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2020)

Loving the fact that Willett played all of his 2nd round with 3 wood as his longest club, he cracked his driver head the day before. All the talk of big hitting and he hits a 66 with a 3 wood off the tee.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Loving the fact that Willett played all of his 2nd round with 3 wood as his longest club, he cracked his driver head the day before. All the talk of big hitting and he hits a 66 with a 3 wood off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Being long isn’t everything, as my wife frequently tells me in a sympathetic, reassuring tone.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Being long isn’t everything, as my wife frequently tells me in a sympathetic, reassuring tone.
		
Click to expand...

Does she appreciate you being thick???


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Being long isn’t everything, as my wife frequently tells me in a sympathetic, reassuring tone.
		
Click to expand...

She told me that too😁


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			She told me that too😁
		
Click to expand...

😳


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Not sure, but it's been screwing me over for forty years 😅
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think it’s quite an interesting one, I get better results by giving my self room. I was watching hand to hip gaps on these guys and see how much room they give themselves to swing. I suppose it also makes the swing more single plane


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

was going to post this last night but got distracted.?
Did anyone else see Bubba putting with his heels in the air..?
What's that all about.?


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



@fundy..Didn't take you long to change your avatar 

Click to expand...

That's the margins...


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Loving the fact that Willett played all of his 2nd round with 3 wood as his longest club, he cracked his driver head the day before. All the talk of big hitting and he hits a 66 with a 3 wood off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

I think old Mr Langer proved a point.
I would expect these guys to be pretty tight from 170-180yards in. So really the bomb game is okay, but given the conditions BdC needs to kill his spin which has been too high under these conditions. I suppose if it were normal then there would be an advantage of spin generation.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			was going to post this last night but got distracted.?
Did anyone else see Bubba putting with his heels in the air..?
What's that all about.?
		
Click to expand...

May be he is trying to straighten out his swing path by not transferring weight to his heels ... who knows, may be he was bored


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			May be he is trying to straighten out his swing path by not transferring weight to his heels ... who knows, may be he was bored
		
Click to expand...

Erm...it's putting we're talking about.😀


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Erm...it's putting we're talking about.😀
		
Click to expand...

Yup I know, and I mean is he unintentionally fanning it, by leaning back and so is getting his weight definitely on the balls of his feet


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 14, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			I've got small amounts on Westwood, Rose, Willett . And this year, decided to pick Hatton instead of Fleetwood. Fool.
		
Click to expand...

Small amounts on Johnson, cantlay, spieth and Champ


----------



## timd77 (Nov 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			was going to post this last night but got distracted.?
Did anyone else see Bubba putting with his heels in the air..?
What's that all about.?
		
Click to expand...

I noticed in a close up of Westwood putting that he had his weight more on his toes than his heel, very slightly raised, unless he lad big studs on his shoes.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 14, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			was going to post this last night but got distracted.?
Did anyone else see Bubba putting with his heels in the air..?
What's that all about.?
		
Click to expand...

it’s in case he gets mud on his shoes.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Yup I know, and I mean is he unintentionally fanning it, by leaning back and so is getting his weight definitely on the balls of his feet
		
Click to expand...

James, (Justone), was always trying to get some weight on his balls


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			James, (Justone), was always trying to get some weight on his balls
		
Click to expand...

That might be something else non golf related


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			That might be something else non golf related
		
Click to expand...

He was a keen exponent of whack and wilt...


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2020)

I've not watched much golf the last few years as it gradually went over to Sky who insisted on exclusive coverage but I have been able to watch some of the Amen Corner coverage here, a quick question;

Gobbing on the course, has it become more prevalent recently?
I've not watched that much coverage but have already seen a few examples of it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			He was a keen exponent of whack and wilt...
		
Click to expand...

A strong wrist action always yields good results


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've not watched much golf the last few years as it gradually went over to Sky who insisted on exclusive coverage but I have been able to watch some of the Amen Corner coverage here, a quick question;

Gobbing on the course, has it become more prevalent recently?
I've not watched that much coverage but have already seen a few examples of it.
		
Click to expand...

It’s Rife. 

Those yanks look like they must have spittoons in their houses


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

I'd still buy Louis Oosthuizen's swing if he did "Buy it now" on Ebay 👍


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 14, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			He was three yards off the fairway. Hardly in the bundai. There were people down there as well and it looks like he landed in a wet bit that was about 4 sq ft in size. Very unlucky.
And yes I agree. Asking for camera help is not on IMO
		
Click to expand...

So if there was a gallery present should they be asked if they saw it ?


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I'd still buy Louis Oosthuizen's swing if he did "Buy it now" on Ebay 👍
		
Click to expand...


hit more greens in reg than anyone so far this week


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Are you learning Glasshopper????


Click to expand...

?? Because he lost a ball after it plugged about 5 yards off the fairway?? Hardly.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			?? Because he lost a ball after it plugged about 5 yards off the fairway?? Hardly.
		
Click to expand...

In ground under repair aswell wasn't it?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

Hahaha.....
The wife's just reminded me that Strictly is on this evening.
Yeah right.
Money riding on two of the co-leaders and I'm going to switch over to watch ballroom dancing.
She should be out of hospital by Wednesday
🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I'd still buy Louis Oosthuizen's swing if he did "Buy it now" on Ebay 👍
		
Click to expand...

And buy someone else's 3 days later.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

Coltarts only praise for a guy who has made 4 birdies in 5 holes is that the break came at the right time for him!

Misses the next fairway and all over his "strategy" again


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And buy someone else's 3 days later. 

Click to expand...

Harsh but true 😂😂


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			?? Because he lost a ball after it plugged about 5 yards off the fairway?? Hardly.
		
Click to expand...

He's playing second shots from some weird parts of the course 😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I'd still buy Louis Oosthuizen's swing if he did "Buy it now" on Ebay 👍
		
Click to expand...

What price? The figure might be a little scary, it's a silky swing.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

Uncomfortable wait for Bryson now..


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			hit more greens in reg than anyone so far this week
		
Click to expand...

Wow Kevin Na dropped off that cliff!


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Uncomfortable wait for Bryson now..
		
Click to expand...

Happy too see him miss the cut purely for a bit more balance in the coverage. Sick of hearing ‘hold on to your hats’ every time he’s on the tee...right before it slices into the trees!


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've not watched much golf the last few years as it gradually went over to Sky who insisted on exclusive coverage but I have been able to watch some of the Amen Corner coverage here, a quick question;

Gobbing on the course, has it become more prevalent recently?
I've not watched that much coverage but have already seen a few examples of it.
		
Click to expand...

It's an athletic sport these days, so 'par for the course' now apparently


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

IainP said:



			It's an athletic sport these days, so 'par for the course' now apparently
		
Click to expand...

Is that 67 gobs per round..?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

If I hear McGinley mention "storyline" one more time I'm going to put my boot through the screen 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've not watched much golf the last few years as it gradually went over to Sky who insisted on exclusive coverage but I have been able to watch some of the Amen Corner coverage here, a quick question;

Gobbing on the course, has it become more prevalent recently?
I've not watched that much coverage but have already seen a few examples of it.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger took his chewing gum out of his mouth and threw it in the bunker yesterday.
That wasn’t pretty.
But no excuse for spitting in a world pandemic.
If your ball landed in it you could pick anything up.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			If I hear McGinley mention "storyline" one more time I'm going to put my boot through the screen 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Don’t do that your missus won’t be able to watch Strictly.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Tiger 🐯 only 4 off the lead and barely holed anything in that 2nd round...

He couldn't.... Could he.... 🤔?
		
Click to expand...

He looks in control of his swing as much as anyone.
So why not.
I hope he does .


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

looks like those on level par sneak in for the weekend


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've not watched much golf the last few years as it gradually went over to Sky who insisted on exclusive coverage but I have been able to watch some of the Amen Corner coverage here, a quick question;

Gobbing on the course, has it become more prevalent recently?
I've not watched that much coverage but have already seen a few examples of it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it has. It is a habit I find disgusting but obviously a lot of people don't mind it going on. However, in these times of Covid it should be stopped.
Very small chance you might think of someone's ball rolling in the spit and thus possibly spreading the virus, but a small chance is worse than no chance.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 14, 2020)

Quite a feat for Jordan Speith to scrape through. Been watching his slow return to form the past few months - short game looks almost as good as ever but his driving is something of a lottery.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Tiger 🐯 only 4 off the lead and barely holed anything in that 2nd round...

He couldn't.... Could he.... 🤔?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not, a Cantley win with Rahm and Rory finishing top 5 gets me a new set of fairway woods!


----------



## banjofred (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Tiger 🐯 only 4 off the lead and barely holed anything in that 2nd round...

He couldn't.... Could he.... 🤔?
		
Click to expand...

Curse on you.....curse.....


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What price? The figure might be a little scary, it's a silky swing.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go £25 so long as it's not delivered by Hermes 😖😖


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 14, 2020)

Rory scrambling it around  at -1


----------



## MartynB (Nov 14, 2020)

Irritates the 💩 out of me why they don’t show it all live. The best golf tournament in the world is producing some thrilling golf and nobody can watch it.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

MartynB said:



			Irritates the 💩 out of me why they don’t show it all live. The best golf tournament in the world is producing some thrilling golf and nobody can watch it.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be ANGC. They'll have limits on how much live golf can be shown and they run the coverage.
Same every year.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 14, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Rory scrambling it around  at -1
		
Click to expand...

I was listening to the daily No Laying Up Masters podcast this morning. They shared my exact feelings on Rory in majors: 'When he's out of it, the pedal goes to the floor. Then when he gets himself back into it, he seems to go away.'

It's frustrating to watch, so I dare say he must be going mad inside.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It'll be ANGC. They'll have limits on how much live golf can be shown and they run the coverage.
Same every year.
		
Click to expand...


been more coverage on their own website (in terms of volume of players and shots broadcast) than of any other golf tournament pretty much ever Id have thought, only the tv viewing they are restricting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

MartynB said:



			Irritates the 💩 out of me why they don’t show it all live. The best golf tournament in the world is producing some thrilling golf and nobody can watch it.
		
Click to expand...

Has always been the same and I imagine will be for a while to come yet


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing some good golf. According to the commentators (mainly Butch & Mcginley) we've been watching "perfect" shots every few seconds - but none of them went in the hole 🤷‍♂️
See how we do tonight. ⛳


----------



## banjofred (Nov 14, 2020)

I haven't read all the posts.....but if you just want to watch Amen Corner, YouTube shows it live-ish.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2020)

Having seen little live golf in recent years, I hadn't realised just how much Pros arsed about on the greens these days.

If they really want to speed up play, a good initiative would be to ban drawing lines on your ball.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

It appears that the only reason a Pro plays a crap shot is because its a "MUDBALL"....


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Having seen little live golf in recent years, I hadn't realised just how much Pros arsed about on the greens these days.

If they really want to speed up play, a good initiative would be to ban drawing lines on your ball.
		
Click to expand...


theyre better this week without the greens books, its usually worse than this!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

Go Rory...you never know..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice little Rory run - can’t be bothered with the Harmon commentary. Can’t really say why - just some of the stuff he says...dunno...expect I am in a tiny minority.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Having seen little live golf in recent years, I hadn't realised just how much Pros arsed about on the greens these days.

If they really want to speed up play, a good initiative would be to ban drawing lines on your ball.
		
Click to expand...

What you really need is a Terry Tate for golfers....


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Having seen little live golf in recent years, I hadn't realised just how much Pros arsed about on the greens these days.

If they really want to speed up play, a good initiative would be to ban drawing lines on your ball.
		
Click to expand...

Then they would be using the makers logo. I've been doing that for 30 years.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nice little Rory run - can’t be bothered with the Harmon commentary. Can’t really say why - just some of the stuff he says...dunno...expect I am in a tiny minority.
		
Click to expand...

I like him, but he does repeat himself a 'heck' of a lot.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Then they would be using the makers logo. I've been doing that for 30 years.
		
Click to expand...

So you're the one to blame!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I like him, but he does repeat himself a 'heck' of a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had deja vu when I turned it on and he was telling the story about Ben Hogan and his dad (I think) playing and one not realising the other had just got a hole in one. He told it in exactly the same way and wording yesterday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2020)

DJ in cruise control at the moment ,unless he has a brain fart he can end up being 5/6 ahead by the end of the day. Going to be a bunch up behind him though.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

That little bloody dog is beginning to annoy me now.. 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 14, 2020)

There is nothing better than when you see a pro hit a shot just like yourself 

Thanks Jon Rahm


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 14, 2020)

Ha ha wtf Rahm. 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2020)

When DJ plays well he really does look so in control. He can make the game look effortless. 

Any worries about Augusta not looking good at this time of year can be forgotten. It looks pretty darned impressive to me.

Matsuyama's shirts. I'm not sure I should like them, or could carry them off myself, but I really do. A bit barber shop quartet but nicely different.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

bit harsh of the comms to question whether Rahm can get it up quick enough on his next shot


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When DJ plays well he really does look so in control. He can make the game look effortless.

Any worries about Augusta not looking good at this time of year can be forgotten. It looks pretty darned impressive to me.

Matsuyama's shirts. I'm not sure I should like them, or could carry them off myself, but I really do. A bit barber shop quartet but nicely different.
		
Click to expand...

They should have had pick and place.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 14, 2020)

And then Rahm follows it up with that tree shot


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh mr Rahm 🤣🤣
More Augusta nonsense , no on course reporting,


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2020)

DJ has it in the bag already.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 14, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I was listening to the daily No Laying Up Masters podcast this morning. They shared my exact feelings on Rory in majors: 'When he's out of it, the pedal goes to the floor. Then when he gets himself back into it, he seems to go away.'

It's frustrating to watch, so I dare say he must be going mad inside.
		
Click to expand...

Here we go again


----------



## pendodave (Nov 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			theyre better this week without the greens books, its usually worse than this!
		
Click to expand...

No green books would improve all pro golf by 100%
It's extraordinary how the r&a and usga are blind to obvious stuff like this (putters/balls/drivers etc) and then realise years later how much harder it is to correct stuff that should have been slapped down at once. They are hopeless.


----------



## GGTTH (Nov 14, 2020)

Dustins to lose this.

He is making it look so easy.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

pendodave said:



			No green books would improve all pro golf by 100%
It's extraordinary how the r&a and usga are blind to obvious stuff like this (putters/balls/drivers etc) and then realise years later how much harder it is to correct stuff that should have been slapped down at once. They are hopeless.
		
Click to expand...


Ban all the books incl yardage, allow them to use a gps/laser (no slope)

Caddies only allowed on the green to remove the pin, no help with reading the putts


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Ban all the books incl yardage, allow them to use a gps/laser (no slope)

Caddies only allowed on the green to remove the pin, no help with reading the putts 

Click to expand...

Keep the yardage books, ban the laser; some of the places they go the laser is useless as there's no line of sight.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Keep the yardage books, ban the laser; some of the places they go the laser is useless as there's no line of sight.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear
How sad
Never mind..


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Keep the yardage books, ban the laser; some of the places they go the laser is useless as there's no line of sight.
		
Click to expand...


thats why theyre allowed a gps 

my post is tongue in cheek but think this area definitely needs paring back if they are serious about pace of play


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Anyway....

Any other tournament would be getting absolutely slated for not allowing preferred lies.   The amount of mud they are getting stuck to the ball for 3 days running is ludicrous.   Everyone's too scared to say how stupid it is because it's Augusta.
		
Click to expand...

Just 1 more bit of Augusta bs that we have to put up with.
Although as a plus point they did ban Gary McCord 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2020)

...anyway...Tiger’s back...


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 14, 2020)

I’ve just realised how much more I’m enjoying watching this without the crowds and BABABOOEY clowns. Not that you got many of them at Augusta but there we go. I do think I’ll miss the buzz of a crowd on a sunday but there are some positives to the situtaion afterall.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2020)

HeftyHacker said:



			I thought I had deja vu when I turned it on and he was telling the story about Ben Hogan and his dad (I think) playing and one not realising the other had just got a hole in one. He told it in exactly the same way and wording yesterday
		
Click to expand...

It's like when you see Harry Redknapp on TV.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...anyway...Tiger’s back...
		
Click to expand...

A shame if its in spasm or worse but better for him he wasn't right in the mix when it happened.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			DJ has it in the bag already.
		
Click to expand...

We've seen his putter desert him on a major Sunday more than once... if JT can stay within two shots then he's got a fantastic chance tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

Reed loitering around. Please not him. I agree that is Butch is close to turning into an Alliss pastiche


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2020)

Now that Sky has the option of with or without fan noise for football, could it do the Masters with the option of without McGinley noise?  If there was an award for stating the obvious he'd have more than Ant & Dec have TV awards.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 14, 2020)

Reed is so good on the back 9.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2020)

DJ turning this into a procession now 

Will he have a Whistling Straits or Chambers Bay moment or falling down the stairs 

Or is it done now ? I know a few have come back from 5/6 behind but not against a player who is clearly the most in form in the game


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			DJ turning this into a procession now

Will he have a Whistling Straits or Chambers Bay moment or falling down the stairs

Or is it done now ? I know a few have come back from 5/6 behind but not against a player who is clearly the most in form in the game
		
Click to expand...

It’s just playing like a normal pga tour venue... without the greens adding anything the course is nothing special


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			It’s just playing like a normal pga tour venue... without the greens adding anything the course is nothing special
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why DJ is running away with it?!


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			Maybe that's why DJ is running away with it?!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he needs to play on my course where the grass is thinning or some one has taken divot and the bunkers have no sand in but the greens are drained and fast as that no amount of spin will stop your ball.


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Who'd have thought after round 1 that Rory would be the leading Brit going into the final round?

Played great since he blew his chances on day 1. Just a shame he didn't do something on 13/15 might have got him almost into contention.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.
The English challenge has evaporated unfortunately. 😐


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We've seen his putter desert him on a major Sunday more than once... if JT can stay within two shots then he's got a fantastic chance tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a few quid on JT, really fancied him this week but the course seems easy to for these boys, DJ will win it barring a complete meltdown which for me kills the tournament as well.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I’ve got a few quid on JT, really fancied him this week but the course seems easy to for these boys, DJ will win it barring a complete meltdown which for me kills the tournament as well.
		
Click to expand...

Oops.


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hate to say it, but as per some previous comments, and as much as I really like Butch, it appears age is overtaking him.
		
Click to expand...

Just one amateur made the cut apparently... 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			The Eisenhower tree hasn't been there for years. We really don't need to discuss it every time someone tees off on the 17th
		
Click to expand...

Mmm...did I miss that too?
Why wasn't I told..?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2020)

Yep. I black catted them
😫😫😫😫😫


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Mmm...did I miss that too?
Why wasn't I told..?
		
Click to expand...

Did you know if you get an eagle they give you some crystal? You really should keep up with all things Masters related 😁


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

Will they have enough daylight to revert to 2 balls off the 1st tomorrow..?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's not daylight that's the time constraint tomorrow - NFL kick off
		
Click to expand...

More egg chasing...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2020)

Going to be pretty boring tomorrow isn’t it - maybe the ramblings of Butch might make it bearable


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 14, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			They should have had pick and place.
		
Click to expand...

I think pick clean and replace it in the same spot would have been sensible.


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

If Dustin starts like he has a couple of times already then it could be over before the TV coverage starts....


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 14, 2020)

😂 Butch's comment "some days you're the windshield, and some days you're the bug"
Quality.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Brilliant from DJ today. It's not over yet though, he's going to spend the night knowing that he SHOULD win it. A few have found to their cost that it doesn't necessarily work out like that.
		
Click to expand...

A fairway and then green in regulation on the first would be perfect for him. Drop one there and I wonder if he could get nervy especially if someone behind gets a fast start. Expect to win him fairly easily though


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 14, 2020)

It’s DJ. He’s not got the mental capacity to be nervous. He’ll just turn up, hit balls and take what he gets. Got to love him for that.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			DJ has shot no end of 66's, 65's over the past few weeks, including blitzing the field in the Fedex and winning 18 million $$dollars in one month.

I just looked on the England Golf WHS site and they have him off 9.2 Index 😉
		
Click to expand...

How many shots are you going to give him ?


----------



## TigerBear (Nov 14, 2020)

Another classic Masters choke is on the cards.

You can just feel it!


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 14, 2020)

Be nice if there is some final drama and  not just a precession.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 15, 2020)

One of the worst tournaments in major history.

I was excited for it but it Augusta isn't set up for a major this late in the year. Target practice and the scores should be much lower, some really average golf.

I won't even watch tomorrow unless DJ goes into meltdown.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			It’s DJ. He’s not got the mental capacity to be nervous. He’ll just turn up, hit balls and take what he gets. Got to love him for that.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree, he does have form for blowing good positions.

There's no doubt that he should win but according to Masters legend, the competition hasn't even started yet; it's all about the back 9 on Sunday.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think pick clean and replace it in the same spot would have been sensible.
		
Click to expand...

I don't. It's not exactly a goat track is it???
They are pampered enough as it is.
Sure they are playing for big bucks and major honours. But golf is an outdoor sport. Nobody said it was meant to be easy.
If I saw there was a bit of mud on my ball, the last thing I'd be trying to do is carry it 220 yards over water to a spot on the green 5 yards wide.
Mind you, I wouldn't attempt that if there were wings on my ball....


----------



## IainP (Nov 15, 2020)

Couple of groups away from the leaders look interesting 

1301 Bernhard Langer (Ger), Charl Schwartzel (Rsa), Bryson DeChambeau

To see how the two Bs approach the course. And hopefully Charl takes some "patience medicine" beforehand 😁


1356 Tommy Fleetwood (Eng), Brooks Koepka, Rory McIlroy (NIrl)

Be good if the starter could hold them back so they had a couple of free holes in front - could maybe generate some momentum. Although group may also set a record of lipping out putts with Rory & Tommy 🤔


----------



## pendodave (Nov 15, 2020)

I think the only way DJ doesn't win is if someone shoots low 60s.
With apologies to Bryson, DJ's par round here is 69 or worse. The greens are soft enough that being in the wrong spot on the fairway isn't as punishing as normal. Dj is the best player around at playing tee to green to 2 putt golf.
Rory, who is probably the best equiped to go low, will probably get a double halfway through the back nine after killing it...
I'm comfortable with a DJ win. He's an historically accomplished golfer, he doesn't cheat, talk nonsense or be a d**k.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 15, 2020)

DJ does seem to be a likeable guy so would be happy for him to win. There's no doubt he's played by far the best golf up to now, even his back to back bogies were a bit unlucky and it's not like he's been scrambling around making long putts for pars. I think someone else would have to shoot very low 60's to win now, his nearest "big gun" challenger is 6 back which is a huge start to give DJ in the form he's in. I think no matter how well Rory plays now he's too far back at 8 shots adrift, unfortunately his first round played him out of it as he's been excellent since, would have to be a flawless final round which is very hard when you need to chase flags.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I think the only way DJ doesn't win is if someone shoots low 60s.
With apologies to Bryson, DJ's par round here is 69 or worse. The greens are soft enough that being in the wrong spot on the fairway isn't as punishing as normal. Dj is the best player around at playing tee to green to 2 putt golf.
Rory, who is probably the best equiped to go low, will probably get a double halfway through the back nine after killing it...
I'm comfortable with a DJ win. He's an historically accomplished golfer, he doesn't cheat, talk nonsense or be a d**k.
		
Click to expand...

I think because he is very laid back he becomes likeable - but there is of course the cloud hanging above him in regards rumours of the marching powder and the 6 month “break” he had.

Only thing that annoys me is the chewing tobacco and spitting he does - beyond that he is a bit like the big daft bear

As a golfer you can only admire how he changed his game to move away from the raw power to become a very accomplished golfer - he will win more majors


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I don't. It's not exactly a goat track is it???
They are pampered enough as it is.
Sure they are playing for big bucks and major honours. But golf is an outdoor sport. Nobody said it was meant to be easy.
If I saw there was a bit of mud on my ball, the last thing I'd be trying to do is carry it 220 yards over water to a spot on the green 5 yards wide.
Mind you, I wouldn't attempt that if there were wings on my ball....
		
Click to expand...

That’s an opinion your entitled to.
But they are playing for a major title not a monthly medal.
Mud affects the flight but shouldn’t determine who wins.
One mud ball could cost DJ the title if it goes OOB or in the trees.
The best golfer should win not the luckiest.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Brilliant from DJ today. It's not over yet though, he's going to spend the night knowing that he SHOULD win it. A few have found to their cost that it doesn't necessarily work out like that.
		
Click to expand...

he’s so chilled out he’ll sleep like a baby!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s an opinion your entitled to.
But they are playing for a major title not a monthly medal.
Mud affects the flight but shouldn’t determine who wins.
One mud ball could cost DJ the title if it goes OOB or in the trees.
The best golfer should win not the luckiest.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think that’s the key point- mud balls are just luck


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s an opinion your entitled to.
But they are playing for a major title not a monthly medal.
Mud affects the flight but shouldn’t determine who wins.
One mud ball could cost DJ the title if it goes OOB or in the trees.
The best golfer should win not the luckiest.
		
Click to expand...

It’s called rub of the green - every golfer will have some level of fortune good or bad 

They are not getting plugged balls in the fairway , so what if a bit of mud gets on the ball , it’s going to happen , just get on with it and deal with it

They are never going to have pick and place in a major much less so at Augusta


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Yes, I think that’s the key point- mud balls are just luck
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are .
But for us it’s just an annoyance.
But if you hit the ball 347yds then miss the green from 100yds because of the mud.
That’s not right imo.
I have never seen so many rank bad shots than at this masters and almost everyone ( except Rahms top ) all you hear is “mud ball.”
It makes it interesting if nothing else ,seeing places we havnt seen before.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			But they are playing for a major title not a monthly medal.
		
Click to expand...

So are we in our monthly medal 😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes they are .
But for us it’s just an annoyance.
But if you hit the ball 347yds then miss the green from 100yds because of the mud.
That’s not right imo.
I have never seen so many rank bad shots than at this masters and almost everyone ( except Rahms top ) all you hear is “mud ball.”
It makes it interesting if nothing else ,seeing places we havnt seen before.
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered they are blaming mud  on the ball for every bad shot ? Every time someone has a bad shot from the fairway they shout “mud ball”


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s called rub of the green - every golfer will have some level of fortune good or bad

They are not getting plugged balls in the fairway , so what if a bit of mud gets on the ball , it’s going to happen , just get on with it and deal with it

They are never going to have pick and place in a major much less so at Augusta
		
Click to expand...

I can just imagine the comments if all clubs here said “ no preffered lies this year ,it’s only a bit of mud just get on with it”
Maybe they should try it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

chrisd said:



			So are we in our monthly medal 😉
		
Click to expand...

No your not your playing for a monthly medal.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Theres been pick and place in a major before. It's not rub of the green, its an easily remedied issue that could have been resolved by the Augusta blazers.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s an opinion your entitled to.
But they are playing for a major title not a monthly medal.
Mud affects the flight but shouldn’t determine who wins.
One mud ball could cost DJ the title if it goes OOB or in the trees.
The best golfer should win not the luckiest.
		
Click to expand...

I'll repeat. It's not exactly a goat track is it???
The same mud ball could cost anyone in the chasing pack a couple of shots.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			No your not your playing for a monthly medal.
		
Click to expand...

You may not be but it's like a major to me 😁


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you considered they are blaming mud  on the ball for every bad shot ? Every time someone has a bad shot from the fairway they shout “mud ball”
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course they are prima donnas ,a lot of them anyway.
But do you want to see great golf shots or low hooks into the trees.?
I would rather see them have the ball on a string than a lap of the gods approach.
Pick and place rewards the ones who hit the fairways not lash it 400yds anywhere.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 15, 2020)

DJ’s always had very strong wedge play, he’s always been able to pepper pins like a dartboard but his weakness was always the putting collapse. He seems to be in much better putting form now than in the past. For entertainment value we can hope the harder Sunday pins reign him in a bit but, really, out of the current leaders I’d be happy for him to romp home and take it. He’s just a big dumb lovely guy who should have won more than he has already.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I'll repeat. It's not exactly a goat track is it???
The same mud ball could cost anyone in the chasing pack a couple of shots.
		
Click to expand...

I will repeat your entitled to your opinion.
I would rather see skill win than luck.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you considered they are blaming mud  on the ball for every bad shot ? Every time someone has a bad shot from the fairway they shout “mud ball”
		
Click to expand...

I'm no expert and I'm not a Pro but I've played on parkland courses in winter for nigh on 30 years and had plenty of mudballs down the years.?
I don't buy it that you can miss a green from 100 odd yards because of mud on the ball...it has an effect but not that much.
When you make contact with the ball, at somewhere between 70 and 100 mph, any large chunk of mud is going to be blasted off the cover in milliseconds.
There will be little or no mud on the ball during the flight..
Perfectly willing to be proved wrong but, until then, a mudball, in my opinion, doesn't divert a ball by 20 yards over 100....
They just played a crap shot.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I can just imagine the comments if all clubs here said “ no preffered lies this year ,it’s only a bit of mud just get on with it”
Maybe they should try it.
		
Click to expand...

Preferred lies are to protect the course, not to prevent mud balls. On most courses during the winter in the UK it's sometimes best not to pick and place as there's even more cack around


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Theres been pick and place in a major before. It's not rub of the green, its an easily remedied issue that could have been resolved by the Augusta blazers.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly .but it’s a we do it our way attitude.
If you want to play here. Fair enough.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm no expert and I'm not a Pro but I've played on parkland courses in winter for nigh on 30 years and had plenty of mudballs down the years.?
I don't buy it that you can miss a green from 100 odd yards because of mud on the ball...it has an effect but not that much.
When you make contact with the ball, at somewhere between 70 and 100 mph, any large chunk of mud is going to be blasted off the cover in milliseconds.
There will be little or no mud on the ball during the flight..
Perfectly willing to be proved wrong but, until then, a mudball, in my opinion, doesn't divert a ball by 20 yards over 100....
They just played a crap shot.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. A ball being hit from stationary by a club doing over 130mph?? I'm surprised the cover stays on a lot of the time 😱😱😱


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Absolutely. A ball being hit from stationary by a club doing over 130mph?? I'm surprised the cover stays on a lot of the time 😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

No one's swinging that fast. Except maybe Bryson and that's only off the tee with a clean ball.  Much much slower speeds in reality and it affects chips and pitches too


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s called rub of the green - every golfer will have some level of fortune good or bad 

They are not getting plugged balls in the fairway , so what if a bit of mud gets on the ball , it’s going to happen , just get on with it and deal with it

They are never going to have pick and place in a major much less so at Augusta
		
Click to expand...

It’s already happened in a major
PGA 2016 4th round


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Preferred lies are to protect the course, not to prevent mud balls. On most courses during the winter in the UK it's sometimes best not to pick and place as there's even more cack around
		
Click to expand...

Preffered lies don’t really protect the course imo all they do is move the divot we take 6” from the original spot.
But you can clean your ball.
Is there anyone here that genuinely would not clean mud off the ball if they could.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			No one's swinging that fast. Except maybe Bryson and that's only off the tee with a clean ball.  More like 90s with irons
		
Click to expand...

Ball speeds will be though.
A ball goes from 0-130 in no time at all...no mud is going to stay on board for long.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Ball speeds will be though.
A ball goes from 0-130 in no time at all...no mud is going to stay on board for long.
		
Click to expand...

Swing speed was quoted. And show me a wedge shot or chip with that kind of ball speed.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm no expert and I'm not a Pro but I've played on parkland courses in winter for nigh on 30 years and had plenty of mudballs down the years.?
I don't buy it that you can miss a green from 100 odd yards because of mud on the ball...it has an effect but not that much.
When you make contact with the ball, at somewhere between 70 and 100 mph, any large chunk of mud is going to be blasted off the cover in milliseconds.
There will be little or no mud on the ball during the flight..
Perfectly willing to be proved wrong but, until then, a mudball, in my opinion, doesn't divert a ball by 20 yards over 100....
They just played a crap shot.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t forget at the temperature there some of the mud has dried on the ball by the time they play their second shot.
This mud fills the dimples on the ball and affects the aerodynamic flight.
It’s not the big clumps that are the problem.
It’s the speed and distance they hit it ,the longer the balls in the air the more the dimple pattern affects the flight and spin.
Brian Cox told me that.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Swing speed was quoted. And show me a wedge shot or chip with that kind of ball speed.
		
Click to expand...

At very low speed the aero isn’t affected, the roll will be pants on a chip and run ... the impacts though are minimal. Missing the green at 150 yards ... is just poor striking


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Swing speed was quoted. And show me a wedge shot or chip with that kind of ball speed.
		
Click to expand...

DJs wedge shots are still going 100 mph ball speed...and anyone missing a green while chipping can't blame a mudball


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			At very low speed the aero isn’t affected, the roll will be pants on a chip and run ... the impacts though are minimal. Missing the green at 150 yards ... is just poor striking
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of everything and you certainly woudnt want any mud between club and ball during contact.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes of course they are prima donnas ,a lot of them anyway.
But do you want to see great golf shots or low hooks into the trees.?
I would rather see them have the ball on a string than a lap of the gods approach.
Pick and place rewards the ones who hit the fairways not lash it 400yds anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

How many have you seen “low hook” into the trees ? 

I haven’t seen one shot that’s been hugely effected by a mud ball - they are screaming mud ball when they miss the green a yard or they are 60ft from the pin as opposed to 10ft. Do you think they should be able to pick and place from a divot as well ?


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			DJs wedge shots are still going 100 mph ball speed...and anyone missing a green while chipping can't blame a mudball
		
Click to expand...

So we've gone from make believe swing and ball speeds to fairy tales of greens being missed on chips . Do  you think a mud ball reacts as well and predictably  as clean ball on a chip ?


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 15, 2020)

How many times has the conversation on here been about seeing pros tested like us mortal players? Here we are with exactly that situation, they’re playing with no crowds to aim for, no “free” relief playing into a gallery, no ampitheatres to play long into greens and bounce off with miraculous resulting lies, no TV towers provided line-of-sight relief, no ball searching assistance from hundreds of on-lookers, and a wet course like us golfing mortals have to put up with for 6+ months of the year.

We may never see a major played like this again and it’s great to see them playing golf with the same conditions way generally do. Preferred lies make the game easier, so it’s great to see the difficulty of pros playing their best under the course conditions as they find them.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many have you seen “low hook” into the trees ?

I haven’t seen one shot that’s been hugely effected by a mud ball - they are screaming mud ball when they miss the green a yard or they are 60ft from the pin as opposed to 10ft. Do you think they should be able to pick and place from a divot as well ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do ,but I have always thought that since I snapped a iron shaft playing out of one in CCs.
It’s dangerous and unnecessary.
That’s another thread though!


----------



## User62651 (Nov 15, 2020)

Is it just me or is a November Masters with no spectators not an enticing watch?
I've tuned in a couple of times but hasn't lasted long before switching channels, just nothing like how The Masters should be.
Assume they'll try and play it at normal time next April so only 5 months for the new champion to milk it.

Thinking with the benefit of hindsight and for the prestige of the title, The Open organisers had the right idea and cancelled rather than postponed for 2020. Good choice.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It's a bit of everything and you certainly woudnt want any mud between club and ball during contact.
		
Click to expand...

You don’t want water between the face ... but that’s the game, as played by all of us. American courses are beautifully manicured they are easy to hit balls from. The odd bit of mud is a challenge they can deal with, like we do in summer after a heavy downpour. But bad shots are bad shots, they are under clubbed blocked or pulled or dare I say mis-struck because someone is swinging out their boots.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Is it just me or is a November Masters with no spectators not an enticing watch?
I've tuned in a couple of times but hasn't lasted long before switching channels, just nothing like how The Masters should be.
		
Click to expand...

Virtually all sports are the same though, you don't realise how big a difference the crowd makes to the atmosphere until they're gone. Could you imagine a Ryder Cup with no fans attending, would be so flat in comparison. Football, Darts, Snooker etc all suffering in the same way.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Is it just me or is a November Masters with no spectators not an enticing watch?
I've tuned in a couple of times but hasn't lasted long before switching channels, just nothing like how The Masters should be.
Assume they'll try and play it at normal time next April so only 5 months for the new champion to milk it.

Thinking with the benefit of hindsight and for the prestige of the title, The Open organisers had the right idea and cancelled rather than postponed for 2020. Good choice.
		
Click to expand...

I have lost interest, the course has always been a putting competition but this year they are receptive and not outstandingly quick. The weather hasn’t really done much, a strong breeze would be good, knock a few the high drives and plopping iron shots over would make it exciting.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2020)

pool888 said:



			Virtually all sports are the same though, you don't realise how big a difference the crowd makes to the atmosphere until they're gone. Could you imagine a Ryder Cup with no fans attending, would be so flat in comparison. Football, Darts, Snooker etc all suffering in the same way.
		
Click to expand...

I like no fans.. they don’t do anything but add noise and trample down areas that could be really penal


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			This may be an unpopular take but I'm actually enjoying it without the fans. I suspect the novelty would wear off it was like this every year but, as a one-off, I think it's been great.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. No trampled down rough, yes Augusta I called it rough 😝, fewer people to spot wayward shots, no stupid shouts. It's worked better than I thought and better than empty football and rugby stadiums.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 15, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I like no fans.. they don’t do anything but add noise and trample down areas that could be really penal
		
Click to expand...

I agree golf fans can affect players scores unlike other sports, the amount of balls heading well offline that ricochet back into play off the crowd or grandstands, or get a perfect lie because the area of "rough" has been flattened away to nothing, it's a truer test without them. Very unlikely DeChambeau would have lost his ball if there had been a crowd attending. But there's just very little buzz or excitement generated when there's no galleries cheering and clapping, especially if things are tight and the pressure is on.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 15, 2020)

No usual Sunday 16th pin , it's 31 on and 4 from the right on the top shelf


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2020)

Could be history made today. No-one has won the Masters with 4 rounds in the 60's and the low scoring record is -18. DJ in with a chance of beating both records today as well as winning his 1st green jacket.

P.S. Do Augusta have green jackets that big in stock?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			No usual Sunday 16th pin , it's 31 on and 4 from the right on the top shelf
		
Click to expand...

Someone on twitter wondered if it was possible that that part of the green is unsuitable condition wise...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I also think we're getting a better view of the course, how the holes fit together, all the contours and elevation changes. Not sure the extent to which the lack of fans has enabled that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we can actually see that the course is hilly now. We no longer need to hear the constant 'you don't see the undulations on TV's', another one for the drinking  game. We do now. Presumably the lack of spectators has allowed extra camera positions.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Could be history made today. No-one has won the Masters with 4 rounds in the 60's and the low scoring record is -18. DJ in with a chance of beating both records today as well as winning his 1st green jacket.

P.S. Do Augusta have green jackets that big in stock? 

Click to expand...

Only Ancer and Smith can all 4 in the 60s and if DJ doesn't beat the scoring record he might lose..


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Could be history made today. No-one has won the Masters with 4 rounds in the 60's and the low scoring record is -18. DJ in with a chance of beating both records today as well as winning his 1st green jacket.

P.S. Do Augusta have green jackets that big in stock? 

Click to expand...

Maybe instead of watching a silversmith engraving, we’ll see a tailor stitching as DJ walks up the 18th 😜


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only Ancer and Smith can all 4 in the 60s and if DJ doesn't beat the scoring record he might lose..
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise R2 for DJ was a 70. And yes, there's a good chance another 70 won't be good enough today even with a 4 shot lead on the 1st tee.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Someone on twitter wondered if it was possible that that part of the green is unsuitable condition wise...
		
Click to expand...

Just cut a few holes on the down slopes and watch the carnage 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Just cut a few holes on the down slopes and watch the carnage 🤣
		
Click to expand...

So so tempting...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			No usual Sunday 16th pin , it's 31 on and 4 from the right on the top shelf
		
Click to expand...

That was the Sunday pin position from years ago before they decided to move it to a 'funnel' position to create a birdie fest.

Back right is going to mean a lot a bogies and a very high risk shot to go at the flag. Thumbs up from me


----------



## Slab (Nov 15, 2020)

Shame Hatton is out, looks like hoodie weather


----------



## IainP (Nov 15, 2020)

garyinderry said:



https://www.masters.com/en_US/mygroup/index.html

This looks pretty cool.  Chose who you want to follow.
		
Click to expand...

First time using this, 👍assuming they continue it for next one will seriously think if worth bothering with the tv pass.

Westwood started well. Wallace playing like me 😲


----------



## JamesR (Nov 15, 2020)

Great start by Wallace 😮


----------



## Slab (Nov 15, 2020)

Slab said:



			Shame Hatton is out, looks like hoodie weather
		
Click to expand...

H'mm I'm now thinking hoodie's on the boiler suits for the serfs?


----------



## User62651 (Nov 15, 2020)

saving_par said:



			That was the Sunday pin position from years ago before they decided to move it to a 'funnel' position to create a birdie fest.

Back right is going to mean a lot a bogies and a very high risk shot to go at the flag. Thumbs up from me 

Click to expand...

Bogeys create much less drama, just deflation as in you or me could bogey it too. Where's the risk on back right, miles away from the pond and if they misjudge it rolls down to the left so uphill putt? Back right bunker is an easy out for these guys. Much more drama/danger with a downhill putt or pond in play IMHO.


----------



## Slab (Nov 15, 2020)

Bryson that was almost legendary 
When he gets this sorted it'll be a lot of fun to watch


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

Just hoping either JT or JR come out of the traps like whippets
🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2020)

Slab said:



			Bryson that was almost legendary
When he gets this sorted it'll be a lot of fun to watch
		
Click to expand...

What have I missed?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Bogeys create much less drama, just deflation as in you or me could bogey it too. Where's the risk on back right, miles away from the pond and if they misjudge it rolls down to the left so uphill putt? Back right bunker is an easy out for these guys. Much more drama/danger with a downhill putt or pond in play IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Back right bunker is downhill all the way to the flag and anything too strong is at the bottom of the hill.

Not an easy 2 putt from the front of the green where the conservative tee shot ends.

Par is a good score and the drama lies in players chasing birdies on this hole.

Back left position is boring, funnels in so the hole in one is a strong posibility, anything in the water a a crap shot anyway and the players get two goes from holing out from the bunker, on the way past and way back as it holes back down the slope.


----------



## Slab (Nov 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			What have I missed?
		
Click to expand...

The way he played 13th (his 4th)
Just great to watch

Edit :, Trying not to do spoilers


----------



## User62651 (Nov 15, 2020)

How many major chokes has Johnson had when leading Rd 4 in a major? I remember Sandwich 2011 when Clarke won, a shank I think, any others?
Confident he'll win by a few today, doesn't need to push, just fairways and greens and pick up a few on the par 5s.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m guessing the greens will speed up during the day. They won’t want DJ obliterating the scoring record. 

DJ hit all 14 fairways yesterday which was a tremendous example of leading from the front and taking the competition away from the field. His to lose today, but I think it will be a procession. The heavyweights in the chasing pack are too far back to pressure him, except for JT maybe. 

Shame someone like Tiger is not breathing down his neck to make it more interesting. Talking of Tiger, I think he’s played so much better than he’s scored this week. He hasn’t holed a thing. Could easily be 6 shots better for R2 and R3 with a hot putter.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			How many major chokes has Johnson had when leading Rd 4 in a major? I remember Sandwich 2011 when Clarke won, a shank I think, any others?
Confident he'll win by a few today, doesn't need to push, just fairways and greens and pick up a few on the par 5s.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the most memorable was Pebble Beach in 2010. Went into the final round with a 3-shot lead and dropped 5 shots in the first three holes. It was painful to watch.

A different DJ these days, methinks.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 15, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Back left position is boring, funnels in so the hole in one is a strong posibility
		
Click to expand...

So a hole in one is boring? Read back what you have written cos it sounds ridiculous


----------



## User62651 (Nov 15, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Surely the most memorable was Pebble Beach in 2010. Went into the final round with a 3-shot lead and dropped 5 shots in the first three holes. It was painful to watch.

A different DJ these days, methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, remember sort of celebrating, just so Gmac could benefit.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

Yesterday it was"Storyline"
McGinley's word for today is "Validate".....
😫😫😫😫


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			How many major chokes has Johnson had when leading Rd 4 in a major? I remember Sandwich 2011 when Clarke won, a shank I think, any others?
Confident he'll win by a few today, doesn't need to push, just fairways and greens and pick up a few on the par 5s.
		
Click to expand...

5/6 times he has led going into the final round of a major - not once has he gone on to win - 2011 he went OOB on 13th 

His only major win he came from 4 shots back to win - when he was also penalised for ball moving


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 15, 2020)

sunshine said:



			So a hole in one is boring? Read back what you have written cos it sounds ridiculous 

Click to expand...

Of course not but there is a strong possibility of multiple holes in one due to the way the slope feeds to the hole....

Pitch in the right yardage on various lines and in she goes.

https://golf.com/news/tournaments/16th-hole-augusta-national-new-location/


----------



## sunshine (Nov 15, 2020)

Personally, I have loved watching the Masters this year. The course looks amazing with the autumn colours, the views have been opened up without the galleries, and we’ve been able to enjoy some new camera angles which have hugely helped us understand the contours. 

True, the atmosphere is more subdued without the energy of the crowd, but this is golf not football, it’s no big deal.


----------



## Slab (Nov 15, 2020)

You gotta love the skill with which these guys can gob 
That's not something that you're born with, that's a learned practiced skill
Well done lads 👍🏼


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2020)

Does anyone ever miss the 2nd fairway? It's huge!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2020)

Slab said:



			You gotta love the skill with which these guys can gob
That's not something that you're born with, that's a learned practiced skill
Well done lads 👍🏼
		
Click to expand...

Crystal spittoon as a prize ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2020)

Think I might quite enjoy todays play as hopefully there will be a bit less TW and BDC


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

DJ already showing the early sprouts of a bottlejob. Cam Smith seems to be the main challenger at the moment. Classy player.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			DJ already showing the early sprouts of a bottlejob. Cam Smith seems to be the main challenger at the moment. Classy player.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh critic if this is a bottlejob at this stage......


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			DJ already showing the early sprouts of a bottlejob. Cam Smith seems to be the main challenger at the moment. Classy player.
		
Click to expand...

DJ is 1 under through 3, what am I not seeing?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			😂 Butch's comment "*some days you're the windshield, and some days you're the bug*"
Quality.
		
Click to expand...

Shamelessly stolen from Mark Knopfler;






Unless Knopfler stole it from someone else...


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2020)

Rory looking good for yet another top10 to add to the stats.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Rory looking good for yet another top10 to add to the stats.
		
Click to expand...

I bet it'll be top 5 In the end.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Rancid coverage as usual.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Harsh critic if this is a bottlejob at this stage......
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			DJ definitely nervous, duffs one pitch into a bunker, then stiffs it, then almost thins a pitch on 3 but holes it for birdie 🐦...

It's not over yet, but after that birdie on 3 I think he'll settle down and walk it now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he's making hard work of it, but recovering very well each time it has to be said.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Check out Collin Morikawa on the 11th if you haven't already seen it. 

Click to expand...

Doesn't Mickelson do that as a trick shot?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Check out Collin Morikawa on the 11th if you haven't already seen it. 

Click to expand...

Brilliant.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

Sungjae Im is going to come up on rails, me thinks 🤔


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2020)

Fish said:



			Sungjae Im is going to come up on rails, me thinks 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I bloomin hope so!


----------



## Slab (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Rancid coverage as usual.
		
Click to expand...

You need a better feed 
No ad breaks, studio stuff or cutaways for nearly an hour now. Just wall to wall shots from featured groups and amen corner👍🏼


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 15, 2020)

Jeez, is Rory never going to learn about this course? Just had a straightforward wedge distance shot..And again, he spins it off the green.
Play up without spin. Surely a man of his skill can do that, so why doesn't he?
He has done it time and again this week.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 15, 2020)

I worry that Frittelli is going to lose about 200k on 18 when his two-footer hits the pin and pops out


----------



## MarkT (Nov 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Jeez, is Rory never going to learn about this course? Just had a straightforward wedge distance shot..And again, he spins it off the green.
Play up without spin. Surely a man of his skill can do that, so why doesn't he?
He has done it time and again this week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Scott holed that by spinning it off the back fringe. Obviously not as quick this year but a lot of space to play with


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Rancid coverage as usual.
		
Click to expand...

It's been pointed out several times that the coverage content is to a very large extent decided by other than Sky. They can only give us what they are given.
Since 3pm, where is the problem.
But all you do is moan.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Jeez, is Rory never going to learn about this course? Just had a straightforward wedge distance shot..And again, he spins it off the green.
Play up without spin. Surely a man of his skill can do that, so why doesn't he?
He has done it time and again this week.
		
Click to expand...

I think for a player of his talent he is pretty one dimensional in terms of his wedge play. He doesn't seem to have the variety of shots so many of the others possess


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think for a player of his talent he is pretty one dimensional in terms of his wedge play. He doesn't seem to have the variety of shots so many of the others possess
		
Click to expand...

Does he need the linear method perhaps?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Does he need the linear method perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Very poor. Not sure if its trolling sealioning or you are one of those that never has anything nice to say to some 

It's a valid point when you look at the scrambling of some today, the approach shots of the players ahead of him all week and how they control the spin much better. 

Anyway DJ is trying to keep it interesting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

Well it’s now just one in it - it’s not going to bottle it again is he ? Rory with a great tee shot and a chance to get on the 8th in two ! He isn’t out of this


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I bloomin hope so!
		
Click to expand...

Come on, Sungjae. It would be great if he could win.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it’s now just one in it - it’s not going to bottle it again is he ? Rory with a great tee shot and a chance to get on the 8th in two ! *He isn’t out of this*

Click to expand...

He's been out of it since day one - that's the only reason he's playing well.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

We needed the gap to close to keep it interesting 
DJ running away with it would have produced pretty dull spectacle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it’s now just one in it - it’s not going to bottle it again is he ? Rory with a great tee shot and a chance to get on the 8th in two ! He isn’t out of this
		
Click to expand...

Rory won't win this. Even if he makes eagle he'll chuck in an error somewhere


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

As you were....


----------



## IainP (Nov 15, 2020)

Putting the golf aside for a second, who's winning the facial hair competition -
Dustin or Cameron ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

That ain’t first cut 😳 it’s disappeared 😜


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			Putting the golf aside for a second, who's winning the facial hair competition -
Dustin or Cameron ?
		
Click to expand...

Ancer surely...


----------



## IainP (Nov 15, 2020)

Are we having  a sweep for which hole Rory makes a double bogey?

[NB, this is a kind of reverse psychology 🤞]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			He's been out of it since day one - that's the only reason he's playing well.
		
Click to expand...

Or course he isn’t out of it - he is now 3 under for the day cut the lead in half with DJ a touch inconsistent anything can happen , all it takes is a couple of birdies and the scoreboard pressure starts - DJ missing fairways at the moment. I had DJ winning it by a mile until watching him through the first 4 holes


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			It's been pointed out several times that the coverage content is to a very large extent decided by other than Sky. They can only give us what they are given.
Since 3pm, where is the problem.
But all you do is moan.
		
Click to expand...

Rancid.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I’m guessing the greens will speed up during the day. They won’t want DJ obliterating the scoring record.

DJ hit all 14 fairways yesterday which was a tremendous example of leading from the front and taking the competition away from the field. His to lose today, but I think it will be a procession. The heavyweights in the chasing pack are too far back to pressure him, except for JT maybe.

Shame someone like Tiger is not breathing down his neck to make it more interesting. Talking of Tiger, I think he’s played so much better than he’s scored this week. He hasn’t holed a thing. Could easily be 6 shots better for R2 and R3 with a hot putter.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched Tiger wincing as he picked the ball out the hole.
He looks to me like he shouldn’t have played today.
He didn’t look good yesterday.
Only doing himself more harm.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or course he isn’t out of it - he is now 3 under for the day cut the lead in half with DJ a touch inconsistent anything can happen , all it takes is a couple of birdies and the scoreboard pressure starts - DJ missing fairways at the moment. I had DJ winning it by a mile until watching him through the first 4 holes
		
Click to expand...

5 behind... It's a massive ask and even if DJ implodes , I'm  not convinced he'll be the man to pick up the pieces


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiger gets it wet.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

DJ s giving them a chance now might be a good watch now.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

And again. Oops.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Tiger gets it wet.
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking golf?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Tiger gets it wet.
		
Click to expand...

Again


----------



## 5OTT (Nov 15, 2020)

Woods have a nightmare now,


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiger gonna make 10 on a  par 3?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Has he got enough golf balls to finish this 158 yard par 3?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			Tiger gonna make 10 on a  par 3?
		
Click to expand...

If he's lucky


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiger!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Does he walk in injured?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or course he isn’t out of it - he is now 3 under for the day cut the lead in half with DJ a touch inconsistent anything can happen , all it takes is a couple of birdies and the scoreboard pressure starts - DJ missing fairways at the moment. I had DJ winning it by a mile until watching him through the first 4 holes
		
Click to expand...

But if Rory actually gets within proper touching distance - you watch what happens to his game.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 15, 2020)

Taxi for Woods. maybe one of those water taxis from Venice. 

I don't like him much, but this is painful to watch.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			Tiger gonna make 10 on a  par 3?
		
Click to expand...

I can do that
😬😬😬😬😬


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

Woods failing to activate the gluts today ? 

It would a good number in Strictly on 12 😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Does he walk in injured?
		
Click to expand...

He looked knackered yesterday...the way he got out of that bunker suggests it hurts.
He has nothing to prove.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I can do that
😬😬😬😬😬
		
Click to expand...

You can putt into a bunker. Seen that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Taxi for Woods. maybe one of those water taxis from Venice.

I don't like him much, but this is painful to watch.
		
Click to expand...

? nigh on double figures on a par 3 😳


----------



## Slab (Nov 15, 2020)

8 shot swing for Lowry👍🏼


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2020)

NR for Tiger...🙈🙈


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

😲😲😲😂


----------



## Ethan (Nov 15, 2020)

Under WHS for handicap purposes he got a 5 (possibly 4 depending on SI).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Rory blocks it right.

"Looks like he's got plenty of green to work with."

Yup, and he's going to need it from in there off a downhill lie with the green going away from him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

How well is Smith playing? His recovery play has been something today.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 15, 2020)

If it did come down to Johnson and Smith/Im who would you fancy more to get the better of him? Think I'd still go Im


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Riding his luck too. Two birdies from deep trouble off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Winners need a bit of luck. Just saying!


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The early start seems to suit Butch...
He definitely doesn't sound so "old" (🥃 🥃) today.
		
Click to expand...

Reckon I could be sounding “old” this evening. There’s a bottle of sloe gin in the kitchen with my name on it..........


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Well, I know it doesn't start til the back 9, sorry, 2nd 9 (it's Augusta), but it looks like a two horse race.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The early start seems to suit Butch...
He definitely doesn't sound so "old" (🥃 🥃) today.
		
Click to expand...

Have they put a delay in transmission so his cometary syncs.?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Have they put a delay in transmission so his cometary syncs.?
		
Click to expand...

They've upgraded the Zoom plan 😉


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

Just worked out what I dont li,e about Cam Smith....
That bloody flat bill cap....almost as bad as Gilets...


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

I think that’s it, that dropped shot was key with holes running out. 

Great Masters for him though 🇦🇺


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Taxi for Woods. maybe one of those water taxis from Venice.

I don't like him much, but this is painful to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger in Dixie...


----------



## IainP (Nov 15, 2020)

Was fun following Bernard & Bryson today. Langer generally 60 to 70 yards behind on the driving holes. BDC pulled ahead a few times  but by the end Langer did him by 2 shots 😁


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm not enjoying it as much today. I like the guy but in the spirit of competition, I want him to start coming unstuck.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just worked out what I dont li,e about Cam Smith....
That bloody flat bill cap....almost as bad as Gilets...

Click to expand...

His hair suggests he fancies himself as a bit of a surf boy also...🏂


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

If he birdies this then I am calling it


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2020)

Walked the dogs at 2.30 so put Sky on stop.  Every McGinley or Harmon wafflefest can be fast forwarded over. 

Much better


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You can putt into a bunker. Seen that.
		
Click to expand...

It was a very fast green. And downhill. Very fast and downhill. Yep.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I'm not enjoying it as much today. I like the guy but in the spirit of competition, I want him to start coming unstuck.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of the problems with golf
Its quite a slow game and if the leader isn't really being pressurised it can seem dull.
Still some good stuff going on though


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			Was fun following Bernard & Bryson today. Langer generally 60 to 70 yards behind on the driving holes. BDC pulled ahead a few times  but by the end Langer did him by 2 shots 😁
		
Click to expand...

Goes to show how good your short game needs to be, the old ‘drive for show’ is a true testament, that if you don’t have a short game to match, it means squat.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I'm not enjoying it as much today. I like the guy but in the spirit of competition, I want him to start coming unstuck.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’m waiting for a 300 yarder straight into the trees.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Is Smith using Happy Gilmores caddy?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2020)

What a finish by Woods. Yes he's well out of it, and the 10 was a disaster, but class run to finish under par.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Yep, stunning finish. Wow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Fair play to Tiger 🐯.
Everyone will go on about his 10 til the end of time, but he's just hit 3 birdies in a row 💪
		
Click to expand...

-5 for the last 6, hell of a finish, fair play to him.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Fair play to Tiger 🐯.
Everyone will go on about his 10 til the end of time, but he's just hit 3 birdies in a row 💪
		
Click to expand...

Make that 4 to finish! 3 over for the back 9... incredible given the 10 tbh.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 15, 2020)

Awful putt on 14 from Rory, Koepka gave him the exact line too. 
Will always be his weakness I think.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes proved me wrong.
But I still think there’s something wrong.
His full swing looks ok but the way he’s walking and getting out the bunkers dosnt look good.
I think he would have had a chance if he was fit.
Still got it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Awful putt on 14 from Rory, Koepka gave him the exact line too.
Will always be his weakness I think.
		
Click to expand...

Think he needs to get his short game and putting sorted. I think he is a level below the best players. He can still string rounds together but he is inconsistent and when he has to charge and misses a green or needs a clutch putt he seems unable to make that crucial par/birdie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Awful putt on 14 from Rory, Koepka gave him the exact line too.
Will always be his weakness I think.
		
Click to expand...

I believe statistics might show his putting has actually been pretty good this masters - not been the reason why he isn’t challenging this week now. His approach play hasn’t been good enough especially in the first round 

DJ - just playing it safe on 13th - he is happy to park his way in to win this


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Took 15 holes but McIlroy chuck the error in and in the water.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

That is just classic Rory


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			DJ - just playing it safe on 13th - he is happy to park his way in to win this
		
Click to expand...

With his record, wouldn't you? It's not about the score, it's about that elusive second major.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 15, 2020)

See you in April Rory and we can do it all again..


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Took 15 holes but McIlroy chuck the error in and in the water.
		
Click to expand...

He's pushing to try and win for crying out loud..
Pars won't do it now
Either he goes for it or he settles for 4th place.
Errors are inevitable if the shots don't come off.


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2020)

Really has pitched the ball well today DJ, probably been the difference between giving Smith a chance so far


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			He's pushing to try and win for crying out loud..
Pars won't do it now
Either he goes for it or he settles for 4th place.
Errors are inevitable if the shots don't come off.
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point, but as NLU mentioned the other night - he puts himself out of contention, then heroically gets back in, and then he smashes himself right back out of it. 

It's becoming predictable


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

How does the green jacket ceremony work this year? Hopefully tiger just chucks it at him or dangles it from the end of his SIM


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			It's a fair point, but as NLU mentioned the other night - he puts himself out of contention, then heroically gets back in, and then he smashes himself right back out of it.

It's becoming predictable 

Click to expand...

Because he's trying to win.
OK, he had a crap first round but posting 13 or 14 under isn't going to put DJ under pressure.
Ha had to go for shots to try and post a score..it didn't come off.
Today hasn't been the problem...that was Thursday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			With his record, wouldn't you? It's not about the score, it's about that elusive second major.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt at all - think he has been superb today , playing within himself and his approach play has been superb , going to be a worthy winner

Great finish from Woods 



Imurg said:



			He's pushing to try and win for crying out loud..
Pars won't do it now
Either he goes for it or he settles for 4th place.
Errors are inevitable if the shots don't come off.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - it’s almost as if some waiting for a mistake, he was in the rough and went for it , quality strike that clearly got a flyer . Should take a lot of positives from this 

Laughable for someone to say he is a level below the best , was World number one at the beginning of the year after a great run after winning Fed Ex


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Because he's trying to win.
OK, he had a crap first round but posting 13 or 14 under isn't going to put DJ under pressure.
Ha had to go for shots to try and post a score..it didn't come off.
Today hasn't been the problem...that was Thursday
		
Click to expand...

The point is that it happens with him all the time. Bad first round, excellent second to make the cut, good Saturday, disappointing Sunday. 

Even now for example - he goes in the water and then gets up and down for his par  As soon as gets close he pushes it away, then claws it back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			The point is that it happens with him all the time. Bad first round, excellent second to make the cut, good Saturday, disappointing Sunday.

Even now for example - he goes in the water and then gets up and down for his par  As soon as gets close he pushes it away, then claws it back.
		
Click to expand...

I am with you. Can't be so inconsistent and expect to compete or even win. It seems to be a recurring theme in majors and whether that is a mental thing, lack of something like his clutch putting or short game or him feeling pressure either from within or the press he needs to find a way to change it to win another major


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Laughable for someone to say he is a level below the best , was World number one at the beginning of the year after a great run after winning Fed Ex
		
Click to expand...

Who said that? He's incredible, just like DJ. When he plays his best golf, he is undoubtedly the best in the world. He just can't seem to shake this weird major drought. 

It isn't even like Spieth where his game has disappeared. The fact that Rory is so good is what makes it all the more frustrating.


----------



## IainP (Nov 15, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			It's a fair point, but as NLU mentioned the other night - he puts himself out of contention, then heroically gets back in, and then he smashes himself right back out of it.

It's becoming predictable 

Click to expand...

It is. But if he'd laid up, then wouldn't the "No Laying Up" gang have criticised him? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No doubt at all - think he has been superb today , playing within himself and his approach play has been superb , going to be a worthy winner

Great finish from Woods



Exactly - it’s almost as if some waiting for a mistake, he was in the rough and went for it , quality strike that clearly got a flyer .* Should take a lot of positives from this*

Laughable for someone to say he is a level below the best , was World number one at the beginning of the year after a great run after winning Fed Ex
		
Click to expand...

What exactly is ”this”? Playing great golf when the pressure is off?  He’s had numerous top 10’s here, but realistically only contended twice.
as has been mentioned already, he needs to sort his Thursdays out, but not sure yet another run through the field on Sunday really helps his game.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			It is. But if he'd laid up, then wouldn't the "No Laying Up" gang have criticised him? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Not if it was a 'lay back'.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

Smith just done the same...because he knows he's got to go for it.
Sounds like some just want to watch Drive, lay up, pitch, putt, putt....
I'd rather see them going for shots trying to win, even if it doesn't come off.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Close? Seven behind with four holes to play.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday he was within a few shots then bogeyed the 13th. Whether it is mental or just bad luck, there is something odd about his majors record over the last 6 years


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Yesterday he was within a few shots then bogeyed the 13th. Whether it is mental or just bad luck, there is something odd about his majors record over the last 6 years
		
Click to expand...

Yeah..Thursdays


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Smith just done the same...because he knows he's got to go for it.
Sounds like some just want to watch Drive, lay up, pitch, putt, putt....
I'd rather see them going for shots trying to win, even if it doesn't come off.
		
Click to expand...

There is no way he should have laid up. He made the right decision and whether he over clubbed or got a flyer (I would wager the latter), it's just classic Rory at majors. He must be so fed up of it.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Yeah..Thursdays
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but even then he drags himself back from the brink to a potential W, then starts throwing it away. If he sorts out Thursday, I wouldn't be surprised to see a shaky Friday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Who said that? He's incredible, just like DJ. When he plays his best golf, he is undoubtedly the best in the world. He just can't seem to shake this weird major drought.

It isn't even like Spieth where his game has disappeared. The fact that Rory is so good is what makes it all the more frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Post 830 👍

Rory at the start of the year was cruising in lovely form, highly consistent and was looking very nicely and think his whole start was geared up to being prime form coming into the Masters - it potentially would have helped his Thursdays form - but lockdown appeared to knock him as since then he hasn’t had any sort of form at all so coming into Thursday he just looked way off and it took him 20 holes to get going . 

With the next Masters only 5 months away it’s a chance for him to go again quickly. 

There is no doubt he will be trying everything he can and I certainly hope to see him win further majors


----------



## IainP (Nov 15, 2020)

Would be interested on the stats (spread & scores) for the 15th today, going for in two vs. in three


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Post 830 👍

Rory at the start of the year was cruising in lovely form, highly consistent and was looking very nicely and think his whole start was geared up to being prime form coming into the Masters - it potentially would have helped his Thursdays form - but lockdown appeared to knock him as since then he hasn’t had any sort of form at all so coming into Thursday he just looked way off and it took him 20 holes to get going . 

With the next Masters only 5 months away it’s a chance for him to go again quickly. 

There is no doubt he will be trying everything he can and I certainly hope to see him win further majors
		
Click to expand...

You must have missed his interview Thursday where he said he felt fantastic and his form was brilliant especially in the practice rounds.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

Im 
Phenomenal


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			How does the green jacket ceremony work this year? Hopefully tiger just chucks it at him or dangles it from the end of his SIM
		
Click to expand...

It's America. Tiger will slip it on him, bump fists. The club chairman will shake his hand, stand right next to him for the photo. I could be wrong but.......................

I do like the idea of dangling the jacket on the end of a driver 👍


----------



## DanFST (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'd rather see them going for shots trying to win, even if it doesn't come off.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure i'd want to miss out on a x hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Im
Phenomenal
		
Click to expand...


modest too


----------



## MarkT (Nov 15, 2020)

Guess the player?


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Im
Phenomenal
		
Click to expand...

I admire your confidence


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Cam Champ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Had anyone heard DJ shout / groan 'mudball'? 😁

He must be using specially coated golf balls.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a new theory about Rory, he goes into majors saying he’s relaxed, isn’t focusing on the outcome or records and only thinking about things one shot at a time. It’s classic sports psychology thinking. He starts in this relaxed mental state but maybe that’s not best for him - his big wins came from his carefree days, before his head was polluted with the “staying in the moment” mentality. He’s a scrapper and when he’s fighting for something he’s great but when he’s relaxed he makes constant errors. I think the pattern of poor Thursdays and a solid fightback may be a symptom of him trying harder to not try as hard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Great up and down by Im to reduce the gap to just 5. Processional now and not been a classic Masters Sunday but you can't knock what he's done


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2020)

4 up the last for all 4 rounds in the 60s, and not a chance of winning


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2020)

Fair play to both Im and Smith, both have had excellent weeks, but run into DJ in form that no one could touch. Both have stayed strong on Sunday rather than wilting in the chase too which bodes well for their futures

As for DJ, hats off sir, best player in the world currently and just too good for a world class field. Monkey off his back, every chance he wins a few more in a streak for me now.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2020)

At least Tiger will get his 10 cut to 5 on his WHS handicap (I guess he doesn't get a shot there) 😁😁


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			4 up the last for all 4 rounds in the 60s, and not a chance of winning
		
Click to expand...

Mischievously hoping he bogeys the last so the record stays intact.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Only remaining interest is if Cameron Smith can become the first player to shoot 4 rounds in the 60's.

Congratulations DJ.


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Mischievously hoping he bogeys the last so the record stays intact.....

Click to expand...


youll have people mischievously hoping DJ makes a birdie up 18


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

So, will DJ go back to back in April, and become the first to book end the same major?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Each post-round NLU podcast I've listened to this week (the following morning), they always say they're "live".
Where can we hear it live? 

Thanks 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I think it's on a subscription patreon type feed. Could be wrong.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only remaining interest is if Cameron Smith can become the first player to shoot 4 rounds in the 60's.

Congratulations DJ.
		
Click to expand...

He has, and looked very good doing so


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

chrisd said:



			He has, and looked very good doing so
		
Click to expand...

An excellent week's work
And more history being made


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2020)

Congratulations to DJ, class of the field from start to finish. 👍🏻


----------



## TigerBear (Nov 15, 2020)

Congratulations DJ! 

What a display of golf over the last 4 days.

Yes it was a soft course and not as unforgiving in its normal set up but what an effort!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

I wonder if Paulina wants a new kitchen.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 15, 2020)

Great stuff. Really enjoyed that. DJ was brilliant and Cameron Smith was an entertaining player to watch even though he had a lot of luck out there today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

Hugely impressive win - always seemed to be in full control and solid every round , he was the man in form and just cruised.

Will be interesting to see how he goes next year and expect to see him put an Open in the bag as well - his game is perfect RSG.

Not sure how many more he can win but certainly get to the level of Koepka and Rory . Quality and fully deserved

Overall there was a lot of quality during the tournament- enjoyed the lack of crowds and seeing the course from different angles and that will make it memorable along with the records made but it just lacked excitement overall


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 15, 2020)

He’s such a nice a bloke. Look at him smiling there in the cabin. Lovely stuff, DJ.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Yeah..Thursdays
		
Click to expand...

Yes but how strange is that.
Is he not preparing properly?
Is it lack of drive?
Really strange one to pin down.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			They post the link on twitter
		
Click to expand...

Yep, listened to it last night 👍🏻


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wishful thinking from an old-timer I suspect. The 'right part of the fairway' is a different ball game when you're hitting sand wedge.


Yeah.. this.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the old timer actually does know a thing or two...


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Looks like the old timer actually does know a thing or two...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, short hitter DJ knobbed it around


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2020)

A brilliant performance from DJ, he looks a very solid player now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Great win imo it’s harder to take a lead into the final round when you lose it almost .
But he dug in brilliantly.
Birdie on par 5s laying up who would have bet on that.
His wedge game won him it as much as anything else.
Tottaly deserved.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328074778947833859
DJ normally very quiet and guarded


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone in the garden tomorrow trying IMs SLO mo backswing.
He was impressive for a young man.
Some brilliant up and downs.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 15, 2020)

Good win for DJ, but what a crap year to win it. The lack of crowds and atmosphere made it a real anti climax finish.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Good win for DJ, but what a crap year to win it. The lack of crowds and atmosphere made it a real anti climax finish.
		
Click to expand...

Yes a shame but it was always going to be that way.
He didn’t look to disappointed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Anyone in the garden tomorrow trying IMs SLO mo backswing.
He was impressive for a young man.
Some brilliant up and downs.
		
Click to expand...

It something I should do more often. It gives me better control. Oddly difficult to keep doing though, the temptation to give it that bit extra, swing quicker. 

He did play superbly well. Both he and Smith stood up well last day.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It something I should do more often. It gives me better control. Oddly difficult to keep doing though, the temptation to give it that bit extra, swing quicker.

He did play superbly well. Both he and Smith stood up well last day.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Smith got a bit lucky at times, but you need some luck .
IM some great saves .
DJ looked in total control after the silly drops early on.
I really enjoyed it ,some great camera work.

IM’s very disaplined in transition his tempo is really good.
Not easy but worth a go.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 15, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyed the four days. Very different but enjoyable nevertheless.

And delighted for DJ. Years ago I wasn’t his biggest fan but I’ve grown to love his outwardly relaxed, loping demeanour. He just doesn’t seem fazed by anything or anyone.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 15, 2020)

Great championship. Hugely worthy winner. He just looks so in control at the mo and I wouldn't be surprised to see him back in Butler cabin in April waiting for a second jacket. 

As far as Augusta, it was clearly hugely affected by the weather on Thursday. That said I'm not sure I "get" it. The new camera angles were great and seeing a lot of it without fans really showed off the contours of the land. But I'm still not sure I'm that fussed by it.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 15, 2020)

It's the ultimate rich blokes thinking the exclusivity somehow enhances it's reputation.  Give me the Open any day .


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 15, 2020)

D.J.deserved to win,  but what a record for Cameron Smith.
The *only* one in the history of the Masters to shoot four sub seventy rounds.
Well done!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Anyone in the garden tomorrow trying IMs SLO mo backswing.
He was impressive for a young man.
		
Click to expand...

My swing is a bit like that, but normally into impact....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2020)

Did anyone catch any of the BBC highlights. Peter Alliss didn't sound at all well and almost as if he was out of breath. Not sure if he's been ill but sounded like he was struggling


----------



## timd77 (Nov 16, 2020)

Really enjoyed the 4 days and delighted for DJ, thoroughly deserved. Would’ve liked a bit of tension on the back 9, but a worthy winner nonetheless.

Of course the whole tournament didn’t feel the same without the spectators, but seeing the course in its full glory was a decent trade off just this once, hopefully back to normal in April.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328074778947833859
DJ normally very quiet and guarded
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless him. That had me wiping a tear away.


----------



## IanM (Nov 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did anyone catch any of the BBC highlights. Peter Alliss didn't sound at all well and almost as if he was out of breath. Not sure if he's been ill but sounded like he was struggling
		
Click to expand...

My Hindhead based mates have said he has been quite poorly for a while.... 

I didn't enjoy Sunday as an exciting competition, as the result wasn't really in doubt.. but there were some great moments and some great play.  Having the event this late in the year meant an early finish this side of the pond...which was great.  BBC nobbled that with their timing of the highlights... 



robinthehood said:



			It's the ultimate rich blokes thinking the exclusivity somehow enhances it's reputation.  Give me the Open any day .
		
Click to expand...

Are you mixing up exclusivity of membership,  with selection of who plays in the event?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2020)

IanM said:



			My Hindhead based mates have said he has been quite poorly for a while....
		
Click to expand...

Assumed something had to be wrong as he sounded ghastly on the TV. I even checked the sound quality on the TV. Personally I think now would be a good time to call it a day especially if he isn't in good health


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			20 years ago was a good time to call it a day. I cannot understand why the bbc continue to wheel him out.
		
Click to expand...

Because a lot of people consider him a better commentator than a number of his modern counterparts?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			20 years ago was a good time to call it a day. I cannot understand why the bbc continue to wheel him out.
		
Click to expand...

I think its largely for people who aren't really interested in golf most of the year and only watch the Masters - they find his voice comforting and familiar. They will need a contingency plan though, the guy is nearly 90 now.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 16, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Awful putt on 14 from Rory, Koepka gave him the exact line too.
Will always be his weakness I think.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think putting is Rory's weakness.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 16, 2020)

IanM said:



			My Hindhead based mates have said he has been quite poorly for a while....

I didn't enjoy Sunday as an exciting competition, as the result wasn't really in doubt.. but there were some great moments and some great play.  Having the event this late in the year meant an early finish this side of the pond...which was great.  BBC nobbled that with their timing of the highlights...



Are you mixing up exclusivity of membership,  with selection of who plays in the event?     

Click to expand...

No.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			At least Tiger will get his 10 cut to 5 on his WHS handicap (I guess he doesn't get a shot there) 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

12 is the shortest hole on the course so I would expect that it has a very high stroke index - maybe 18. So if Tiger had a handicap a nett double bogey would be a 4 for him


----------



## sunshine (Nov 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think its largely for people *OVER 70* who aren't really interested in golf most of the year and only watch the Masters - they find his voice comforting and familiar. They will need a contingency plan though, the guy is nearly 90 now.
		
Click to expand...

I've added an important bit of detail to your post which I think makes all the difference.


----------



## Ridgeman (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			20 years ago was a good time to call it a day. I cannot understand why the bbc continue to wheel him out.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree.  I still go back to his commentary on Jean Van Der Velde at the 1999 open.  It was that commentary that put me firmly in the not Peter Alliss camp.  Just got fed up with his comments about missing his daughters birthday every year, the mentions of  Sir whatever whoever the club captain of whereever.  I do remember watching the Open one year while on holiday in Florida.  To my surprise and disappointment on comes Peter Alliss who on his time away from BBC jumps across to comentate for US broadcasters.  Anyway it must have been Lytham St Annes as he was waffling on about the Beatles and how nobody knew who they were nowadays.  His comment included naming, we shall call her Jane, who is the "woman who helps my wife with the housework".


----------



## pool888 (Nov 16, 2020)

I enjoy the banter and digs between Nick Dougherty and Andrew Coltart on Sky, suits my sense of humour.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A damning indictment of the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			How?
		
Click to expand...

Presumably that they still haven't managed to find a suitable rival for someone who's essentially senile.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Nov 16, 2020)

Really well played by DJ. Deserved winner. Level  67's not bad eh Bryson!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Basically this. I don’t know or want to comment on his senility or otherwise, but if they can’t put up someone better you’ve got to think it’s because they’re not even trying.
		
Click to expand...

In work terms you would ask what is their succession plan? The fact that they keep using him suggests they don't have one. 

I think it indicates where the BBC puts golf in terms of importance, we probably knew that already though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Basically this. I don’t know or want to comment on his senility or otherwise, but if they can’t put up someone better you’ve got to think it’s because they’re not even trying.
		
Click to expand...

BBC don’t have golf a regular sport so they aren’t going to employ someone to take over from him , it’s just not viable for them 

As much as Peter Allis is old and at times does rattle on a bit - there are probably just as many saying the same things about the likes of Harmon etc - but Allis is like a godfather of golf , for many they grew up listening to him , he is out of touch but he prob still has more knowledge and expirence about the game than anyone else - and there are many that still like him. 

If BBC had regular golf then I suspect there would be someone to replace him


----------



## Crow (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Basically this. I don’t know or want to comment on his senility or otherwise, but if they can’t put up someone better you’ve got to think it’s because they’re not even trying.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree with that. Just watched a little of the Day 4 Highlights and the lead presenters were Eilidh Barbour and Ken Brown.
Peter Alliss was introduced in a friendly and respectful way for his knowledge and unmistakable voice, many still do like him even though many don't. 

He was commentating from home and I don't know if this was due to Covid or his health, maybe both, the little I saw he sounded frailer but still sharp. 

Maybe his health is a lot worse than we know and this was a nod of recognition by the BBC for his services past, maybe not?  But I don't think it's fair to say that they're not even trying.


----------



## woofers (Nov 16, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Under WHS for handicap purposes he got a 5 (possibly 4 depending on SI).
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			At least Tiger will get his 10 cut to 5 on his WHS handicap (I guess he doesn't get a shot there) 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

What would his 10 have been adjusted to under the CONGU / UHS ?


----------



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2020)

woofers said:



			What would his 10 have been adjusted to under the CONGU / UHS ?
		
Click to expand...

The same using stableford correction, but his WHS index is probably eye-catchingly lower and that is what we are now using.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2020)

woofers said:



			What would his 10 have been adjusted to under the CONGU / UHS ?
		
Click to expand...

5 I reckon, as I'm pretty sure it wasnt a shot hole 😁😁


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			5 I reckon, as I'm pretty sure it wasnt a shot hole 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

He probably loses a shot on that hole, got to be stroke 16-18. So could be a 4 as mentioned earlier/above.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			He probably loses a shot on that hole, got to be stroke 16-18. So could be a 4 as mentioned earlier/above.
		
Click to expand...

Surely as per the old system its reduced to par plus 2 shots plus any handicap allowance on the hole


----------



## sunshine (Nov 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Surely as per the old system its reduced to par plus 2 shots plus any handicap allowance on the hole
		
Click to expand...

You're missing the fact that including handicap this would be a par 2 for Tiger!


----------



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			He probably loses a shot on that hole, got to be stroke 16-18. So could be a 4 as mentioned earlier/above.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger has been quoted as being a +8 or thereabouts, so with the slope on the course, which is a bit tricky, to be fair, he would probably be a +11 or 12.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2020)

With Eilidh Barbour and Ken Brown they have a ready made presenter and lead commentator. It's been so good listening to Brown in the box on some recent Sky coverage and so he'd be a perfect replacement from Alliss and Brown has already decades of experience of working with him. Add in someone like Andrew Cotter and you have the basis of a team. The BBC could then take a punt on someone, perhaps an ex player to add if necessary.


----------



## Crumplezone (Nov 17, 2020)

Allis is no worse than any other golf commentator. Plenty are really boring. I noticed the pitch of his voice has changed though. As has been suggested, the BBC don't seem to attach much importance to golf. They could have shown the highlights much earlier in the evening. I had to wait until the following day to watch them and of course, found out who won beforehand.


----------

